# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 6. dio

## VedranaV

_Moderator edit: Ovo je nastavak topica_ Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 5. dio





> medicina me jako zanima, a porodnistvo posebno, prema tome se i educiram u podrucjima koaj me zanimaju. nije bas tako jako tesko doc do strucne literature.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Vrijednost literature je ogranicena ali eto ti vjerujes da ti literatura moze dati potrebne kompetencije. Kad moji studosi nastrebaju teoretski auskulataciju srca i pluća i ja im dam pacijenta (a recimo nij eim prvi nego recimo deseti li dvadeseti) kojeg slusaju i ne cuju nista patolosko unatoc mojoj pomoci ja ih uvijek utjesim da niti ja nisam na 3. ili 4. godini cula a da sam praksom i vjezbom naucila. Toliko draga moja Daphne o strucnoj literaturi i kompetenciji koju strebanjme mozes postici. Ja se ni u ludilu ne bi usudila nikada reci da bi prepoznala sve komplikacijeu porodnistvu niti kao sudionik u porodu a kamoli u ulozi rodilje, zato se ne mogu nacuditi ljudima koji tvrde pa sve znaju. Ja ti od takvih bjezim ko vrag od tamjana, ne daj Boze da s epriblize bilo meni bilo mom djetetu. A na ovom topiku je vise takvih kojima je sve kristalno jasno.


Koliko primalja i liječnika u HR je vidjelo barem jedan neuznemireni fiziološki porod (bez ijedne intervencije od početka do kraja)?

----------


## TinnaZ

> Novi postPostano: sri pro 06, 2006 11:43 pm    Naslov: 	Citirajte i odgovorite
> TinaZ, di si ti molim te procitala da ja mislim da se zena ne moze poroditi bez kemije Undecided ja koja recimo doma nemam niti jedne tablete protiv glavobolje, toliko o mojoj ovisnosti o kemiji.
> 
> TinaZ
> Citat:
> Daj slušaj sad ovo: patronažna mi nakon poroda kaže da se ne sjeća da je u svom radnom vijeku vidjela prvorotku koja nije imala epiziotomiju (a žena je 50-tih godina). Toliko o procjenjivanju neophodnosti tog zahvata.
> meni se cini da ti puno toga sto cujes i procitas uzimas zdravo za gotovo. ovo je poprilicna glupost i to ti odgovorno tvrdim. Ja ti sad mogu u svojoj obitelji tocno nabrojati u svim generacijama i godistima tko je konkretno imao epi a tko ne kao prvorotka. I zato odgovorno tvrdim da ti patronazna prica budalastine. Ako nista drugo zbog zena kojima recimo nisu stigli uciniti epiziotomiju. Pitaj zene starije od sebe i uvjerena sam da ces medju njiam i sama naci (a da ne mora biti patronazna) zena koje nsiu rezane kao prvorotkinje. Imam u obitelji, prvu svoju mamu, a rodila je gle cudom u bolnici.


Fancy, zašto je bitno da li su mi trudovi bili identični (a naravno da nisu). zašto je bilo bitno kakve trudove imam netom nakon pucanja vodenjaka, u smislu procjene da li mi treba ili ne treba drip. Čak da sam imala i najslabije moguće, kakve to veze ima sa potrebom takve opasne intervencije kao što je drip.
I ako se ne varam, negdje prethodno je pisalo da se drip ne upotrebljava za ubrzavanje poroda. Nemoj mi sad reći da to za hr ginkologe ne vrijedi, da se oni rukovode hr smjernicama. I ako mi misliš odgovoriti da nemaš mišljenje jer nisi stručna u tom području, onda nemoj uopće postati. Ili odgovori kao laik.
Što se tiče epiziotomija, patronažna je rekla da se ne sjeća; što ne znači da nekad davno nije bilo žena koje su rađale bez epi. A ti ne živiš u vž županiji pa ne znaš kakva je ovdje praksa. A vjeruj mi razliku je od rodilišta do rodilišta, usporedi samo Rijeku i ostale.

I ono pitanje još visi u zraku: koji objektivni koraci se kod nas primjenjuju za sprečavanje hipotermije?

Ja ću dodati: koji objektivni koraci se kod nas primjenjuju za sprečavanje epiziotomije?

Nešto se počelo mijenjati, ali još do prije godinu dana je situacija u globalu bila katastrofa. U to doba sam ja obavila obadva svoja poroda. Ne znam gdje si ti rađala, ali samim tim što nisi prošla ovo o čemu ja govorim, teško možeš subjektivno i objektivno znati o čemu pričam. Ja ne očekujem da pereš obraz kolegi koji se prvo skrivao iza paravana, suflirao primalji idiotarije koje sam ja osjetila na svojoj koži, a onda iskakao iza paravana kad je krenuo izgon da se napravi pametan i neophodan. Ovo su ti objektivne činjenice.
I nemoj mi govoriti o troškovima, jer su potrošili i novaca i vremena na mene, barem 4 puta više nego da su progovorili sa mnom par riječi prije poroda, i pričekali par minuta kod izgona ili mi dali da se podignem.
U bolnici sam bila 8 dana, imala sam očajne bolove od epiziotomije, nisam se mogla okrenuti na krevetu na drugu stranu, boljela me cijela lijeva strana uključujući i nogu, nisam mogla dolje niti gore na krevet, beba je imala hematom i puknutu ključnu kost; sve to je uštedjelo sredstva. Ma nije Fancy, nije.

----------


## Sun

> Ja sam osjetila da je doslo vrijeme za roditi ali kao da niti sama nisam vjerovala jer me posteno nije zabolio niti jedan trud. *Nisu oni mene pregledavali zato sto su oni tako tog trena odlucili nego zato sto sam ja prijavila nagon za tiskanje kojem inicijalno nisu vjerovali zbog brzine zbivanja ali su ipak napravili ono sto je trebalo, a to je objektivno utvrdili ono sto sam im ja navela kao subjektivni osjecaj a to je da sam u izgonu*. Uz malu korekciju s njihove strane, da se dva tri truda pokusam suspregnuti od tiskanja dok se idealno ne izrotira glavica.


dakle subjektivni dojam rodilje je vrlo bitno ne podcjenjivati!

i kao što nebi bilo u redu da su podcjenili tvoj subjektivni dojam, tako nije u redu da se podcjenjuje niti onaj ostalih rodilja. A nekako mi se čini da ti podcjenjuješ subjektivni dojam npr. TinneZ.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Koliko primalja i liječnika u HR je vidjelo barem jedan neuznemireni fiziološki porod (bez ijedne intervencije od početka do kraja)?


Kako tko, neki manje neki vise, ovisno o ustanovi gdje su skolovani, o tome gdje su joj osim u HR proveli vrijeme na edukaciji. Odgovor nije generalan, mogu govoriti o pojedinim ginicima koje osobno pozna a poznam ih jako puno. Statistiku ti ne mogu izbaciti. Iako odmah napominjem da vecina koje ja osobno znam i znam da su bili vani na edukaciji je malo iznad ali uglavnom ispod 40 godina a to je debelo ispod prosjecne dobi HR specijaliste. I svi koje poznam su proveli neko vrijeme i to visekratno vani na edukaciji, neki vise neki manje. I pouzdano znam da znaju pristupe u razlicitm zemljama.

TinaZ, shvati da nisam u mogucnosti tvoje porode komentirati objektivno na temelju tvojeg subjektivnog misljenja i dojma. I cijelo vrijeme to izbjegavam i ne znam zasto inzistiras uporno na tome. O TVOJIM PORODIMA NE ZNAM NITI JEDNU OBJEKTIVNU CINJENICU. I to mi je dovoljno da ne komentiram niti kao laik niti kao zdravstv. radnik.

A sto se tiče mjera za sprečavanje hipotermije, Ancica ih je lijepo prepisala, nabrojane su sve, tocno mozete same sebi odgovoriti za pojedino rodiliste šta se primjenjuje, ja mogu reci za recimo tri rodilista (Sv duh gdje sam radjala, Petrovu gdje sam bila kao student i na stazu, Petrovu kad sam bila na porodu dvjema frendicama, Merkur gdje sam bila isto s frendicom na porodu). S time da od nabrojanog mogu reci da tocke 1,2,6,8,9,10 imaju sva rodilista u kojima sam ja bila, 3 i 4 nepotpuno ali ipak se moze ostvariti u nekima, a 5 se odgadja svugdje ako postoji medicinska indikacij aiako bi ja prva bila za to da se to uvede omdah i sad. Za rodilista u kojima imate osobna iskustva a svi ste ovdje puni znanja i iskustva ocekujem da si mozete sami odgovoriti na pojedine tocke.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Sun, zadnji put pisem: subjektivni dojam se ne podcjenjuje vec se potvrdjuje ili odbacuje temeljem objektivnih cinjenica. Profesionalci ne bi trebali donositi zakljucke temeljem necijeg subjektivnog dojma a to ti i Tina Z ocekujete od mene za slucajeve njenog poroda. I molim vas ne bi vise o porodima TineZ.

----------


## Sun

Ma nije uopće stvar TinneZ, nju sam navela kao primjer jer si upravo odgovarajući na njen post navela tu neku negativnu rečenicu o subjektivnom dojmu rodilje koji me uopće potaknuo da išta napišem na ovom topicu, jer stvarno mislim da je subjektivan dojam bilo kojeg pacijenta *strašno bitan*, uopće se čovjek nebi ni našao ispred doktora da nije toga (osim naravno u ekstremnim slučajevima), a kamoli rodilje koja nije bolesna pa da ju treba liječiti.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zadnje od mene na tu temu: jako je bitan, navodi da se poduzmu radnje kojima se on moze ili barem pokusa objektivizirati, iznimno, iznimno rijetko je jedini dovoljan za donosenje profesionalih odluka. 

Primjer sebe sam navela kao primjer potpunog pogresnog subjektivnog dojma do trenutka kad mi se tijelo nije pocelo objektivno grciti s namjerom da tiskanjem istisne bebu. Ali tiskanje sam rekla i da ne spada vise u cisto subjektivan simptom.

Toliko od mene na tu temu.

----------

> Pa koliko god si ti mozda strucna po literaturi, nadam se da mi se nece dogoditi da spadnem pod tvoju skrb, ili onih studenata koje si uspjela nauciti tom pristupu.


Pregrizi jezik Ančice, jer se nikad se ne zna što ti život nosi.

----------


## samaritanka

Nekako su mi ova silna opravdavanja vlastitog mišljenja o neasistiranom porodu uzela takve dimenzije da se na kraju o samom neasistiranom ne razgovara. Ako i ovdije vrijedi pravilo ako nisi za ovu temu idi na neku drugu, zašto gubimo vrijeme na opravdavanja.

Ja sam za LEGALNI neasistirani porod, to sam već rekla. Mislim kao opciju koja bi trebala biti data na izbor mami i tati. Prvenstveno mami jer ona sve odrađuje, ONA MORA ZNATI DA LI ĆE TO MOĆI. 

Ja bi se danas i mogla odlučiti za ovu soluciju, samo teško da bi je nekom predložila, pa da je neasistirani i legalan, pogotovo teško je to predložiti prvorotkinjama.

Tradicija neasistiranih poroda je izumrla, oni se događaju, ali to nije svakodnevnica.  Nenormalni porodi su postali toliko normalni, da kao pobornik neasistiranih nemaš šansu za reklamu, a nemaš ni SUPSTRAT .

Zbunjenost današnjih prvorotkinja na porodima uslijed znate već čega da se ne ponavljamo, nekako me deprimira. Da li su za neasistirane samo već senzibilizirane mame koje imaju iskustva?

----------

> Da li su za neasistirane samo već senzibilizirane mame koje imaju iskustva?


Kao vrlo senzibilizirana mama s iskustvom mislim da su "za neasistirane "  neodgovorne žene bez trunke pameti i zdravog razuma. 
Koje bi trebale, u slučaju da se zbog njihove ludosti i neodgovornosti nešto dogodi djetetu, odradit kaznu s kuglom na nozi u instituciji zatvorenog tipa

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam za to da se u slučaju asistiranog poroda u zdravstvenoj ustanovi, ako se bebi ili majci nešto dogodi zbog lošeg asistiranja (čitaj nametanja nepotrebnih intervencija i potpunog odsustva vjere da se žena može poroditi bez nečijeg miješanja), stavi kugla oko noge osoblju koje je nametalo takve odluke.
Do sada to nije bilo moguće provesti, iako se svi kunu kako nam je pravni sutav takav da radi svoj posao, i svi ostali rade svoj posao.

----------

> ONA MORA ZNATI DA LI ĆE TO MOĆI.


Na osnovu čega?

----------

Tina, svakako sam za to da bolničko osoblje koje napravi grešku mora odgovarati. Oko toga nema spora. Nego, nisi se izjasnila, jesi li za neasistirani doma?

----------


## TinnaZ

NE
Mada moj pojam neasistiranog nije isti kao tvoj.

----------

koji je moj a koji tvoj pojam neasistiranog, odnosno kako znaš koji je moj pojam?

----------


## TinnaZ

pretpostavljam da je tvoj pojam da je svaki porod bez asistencije osobe sa medicinskom naobrazbom iz tog područja priznatom u RH (znači papir i mur na njega) - neasistirani porod.

----------

Pa logično, to i jest definicija neasistiranog poroda

----------


## TinnaZ

e vidiš meni je neasistirani i porod u bolnici uz primalju koja ima hr diplomu medicinske sestre, netom je izašla iz srednje škole, i završila prekvalifikaciju za primalju; i ima potpuno odsustvo vlastitog stava i mišljenja jer jedino dr. "može davati informacije".

----------


## TinnaZ

što se tiče definicije - tvoja je ok.

----------


## marta

jupiiiiiiiiii, nakon trimilijunadvjestopedesetitritisuceipet postova slozili su se oko toga sto je neasistirani porodjaj! zivioooooooooo!  :Laughing:

----------

A neasistirani porod doma? o njemu pričamo. Inače, super mi je omalovažavanje diploma medicinskih sestara i znanja hrvatskih primalja, ali ovdje je to poželjno, opleti po medicinskom osoblju i uzdaj se u svoje tijelo, svoju intuciju, žensku snagu, znanje napabirčeno guglanjem.
Sva sreća pa bog čuva djecu i luđake, Petra je najbolji primjer.

----------

Marta, sva sreća da si ti uletila sa svojim komentarom, pa znam ko se oko čega složio, jer mi dosad to nije bilo jasno :/

----------


## marta

Ispricavam se sto remetim ovako fino argumentiranu raspravu. Evo necu vise.   :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

ja se ne bih odlučila ne neasistirani doma, ali ne bih smatrala neasistiranim ako bih imala uz sebe osobu koja ne mora nužno imati diplomu, odnosno hr diplomu.
Iako razumijem i ne osuđujem osobe koje su spremne na takav porod. 

I ne omalovažvam diplome medicinskih sestara ili primalja. Ali to nije dovoljno da bih imala u nekoga povjerenja.

Osoba sa diplomom magistrice znanosti je npr. osoba u koju trenutno nemam nikakvog povjerenja, nakon korištenja njezinih usluga. Ne u smislu da ne zna teoriju (i praksu), nego da želi dobro i da je to imperativ iznad svega.

----------

Marta draga, ovi "fino argumentirani topici" su ukupno pogledani više od 25 000 puta, a ovo je vjerojatno i jedna od najdužih rasprava ikada vođena na ovome forumu. Ja mislim da je i jedna od najargumentiranijih, osim ako članice ovog foruma prate ove topice jer vole čitati trlabrla budalaštine.

----------


## zrinka

gost, jel mislis da su procedure vezane za porode u nasim rodilistima ok i treba li ista mijenjati?

i mislis li da su za promjene potrebna znatna materijalna sredstva ili je stvar stava i navike osoblja?

sto mislis da li je porod fizioloski proces ili je vecini porod ipak nuzna medicinska intervencija?

----------


## a zakaj

a ja samo ne kuzim ovo pljuvanje po znanju napabircenom po internetu i guglanjem? A gdje bi se trebale pronalaziti najfriskije i najrelevantnije znanstvene i strucne informacije? A google (i google scholar pogotovo) je super alat.
Ja bih se vise bojala strucnjaka koji se ne sluze internetom, jer to znaci da nemaju uvid u najnovija zbivanja u medicini. 
(ovdje ne govorim o vrijednosti i nuznosti iskustva, i sposobnosti vrednovanja pronadjenih informacija, to mi isto nije sporno.) Samo ne pljuvati po guglanju  :Nope:

----------

informacije su jedno, znanje je nešto drugo.

----------


## Zorana

:Rolling Eyes:

----------


## a zakaj

> informacije su jedno, znanje je nešto drugo.


totalno promasena opaska.
ali ako krenem obrazlagati, zabrazdit cu debelo OT

----------


## zrinka

> super mi je omalovažavanje diploma medicinskih sestara i znanja hrvatskih primalja, ali ovdje je to poželjno, opleti po medicinskom osoblju i uzdaj se u svoje tijelo, svoju intuciju, žensku snagu, znanje napabirčeno guglanjem.


evo kaze gost

ja bih, dragi gost najradije da ne znam nista ni o porodu , ni o dojenju, i recimo da to ne bi trebao biti _posao_ rodilja, dojilja, mama ...
sto ja imam znati o porodu i dojenju, tu su zdravstveni djelatnici da mi pokaze, da me upute da se skrbe o meni najbolje...
medjutim, stvarnost je drugacija...

osim sto me rutinski porode, onda mi u najvecoj vecini slucajeva i nisu podrska u dojenju, ne daju mi dijete na podoj, ne pokazu kako dojiti, lakse im je dati djetetu bocicu nego s e potruditi malo oko mame i biti joj podrska...
i eto
znam dosta o dojenju i mogu neskromno reci puno vise nego prosjecni medicinski djelatnik koji se bavi bebama....
njihovi savjeti su cesti krivi za neuspjesno dojenje, a dobri i potkovani znanjem o dojenju zdravstveni djelatnici mogu se nabrojiti na prste....
i zato nemamo u svemu povjerenja u osoblje....
jer oni u vecini slucajeva cini onako kako je njima lakse a ne kako je mama ili bebama lakse...

a voljela bi da im bezuvjetno vjerujem i da ja ne moram nista o svemu tome znati...
medjutim, ako zelim sebi i djetetu najbolje, onda ne samo sto ja moram znati, nego se moram i s njima boriti...
umjesto da oni poticu mene da iskljucivo dojim u rodilistu, ja moram ne spavati tri noci da moje dijete ne bi dobilo bocicu...

zbog toga sve ovo

----------


## Zorana

Ma Zrinka nemas ti znanje, ti imas samo informacije.  :Razz:

----------

> gost, jel mislis da su procedure vezane za porode u nasim rodilistima ok i treba li ista mijenjati? 
> 
> i mislis li da su za promjene potrebna znatna materijalna sredstva ili je stvar stava i navike osoblja? 
> 
> sto mislis da li je porod fizioloski proces ili je vecini porod ipak nuzna medicinska intervencija?


Stvarno mi je bedasto stalno jedno te isto ponavljati, ne znam kojeg od gostiju konkretno pitaš, ali ni jedan nije govorio o rodilištima kao o mjestima iz bajke u kojima rade bezgrješni sveci. Niti je govorio o rodiljama koje trebaju biti bedaste i ni slučajno ne znati ništa ni o čemu.

Pričamo o neasistiranom porodu doma. Zrinka, bi li ti rodila doma neasistirano? 
Zapravo mi je smiješno u što se izrodila rasprava o neasistiranom porodu doma. Ona zapravo ne bi bila ni potrebna, jer ste vi zapravio sve  jednoglasne kad je riječ o vašoj koži (osim Samaritanke, koja je, čini mi se po mnogo čemu unikatna). Ni jedna ni slučajno ne bi rodila doma neasistirano.

----------


## TinnaZ

drugi dan od poroda se traži da nam savršeno funkcionira intuicija, da adekvatno i pravovremeno prepoznamo eventualne teškoće i boljke kod djetetaa, da ocijenimo ako nešto nije u redu.
Prvi dan i u porodu to ne samo da ne moramo znati, nego bi bilo najbolje da nekom čudesnom krpom zamažemo oči i poklopimo naše osjećaje i intucijiu do dolaska kući. Ali niti u kom slučaju kod kuće se tako ponašati, tamo moramo sve znati prepoznati. 
 :Idea:   Što ćemo jadne kad još nemamo novaca da nam država može priuštiti pedijatra 24h na dan barem do prve godine, kad će nam dijete moći samo reći što mu je.

----------

zrinka, nitko ne sumnja u tvoje znanje o dojenju. sama znaš koliko ti je vremena trebalo da dođeš do njega, koliko si informacija trebala pročitati, logički ih povezati i u praksi primijeniti da bi mogla reći da imaš znanja sa područja dojenja.
ali porod je ipak malo drukčiji. brže se odvija, puno je kompleksniji, nema vremena za popravke, isprobavanja i razmišljanja, sa bebom na sisi možeš guglati, pod trudovima ne, količina informacija koju bi trebala imati u rukavu je tolika da bi godinama trebala učiti stvari koje ti vjerojatno neće nikada trebati, broj odgledanih i proučavanih poroda nije ono što će "obična" rodilja ikada doživjeti...

što se medicinskog osoblja tiče, ima svakakvih pristupa, kao i u svim profesijama. možda se jednom uvede i legalni cjenik po kojem će rodilje moći imati uz sebe babicu ili liječnika u koje imaju povjerenja.

----------


## zrinka

ima ih ovdje jos koje bi slucajno ili namjerno rodile doma
a ima ih i koje su doma vec rodile....

ja sam za na znanju utemeljen izbor, informirani izbor i nadam se da ce jednog dana i ovdje postojati mogucnost legalnog asistiranog poroda doma....
i da smatram da bi takav porod u nekim slucajevima bio manje rizican nego ovakav uobicajno intervencijski porod u HR rodilistima...

i mame koje se odluce roditi doma svakako necu smatrati ludjakinjama...

osim toga, vjera u zensku snagu, bez obzira koliko se ti tome rugala cini cuda....samo je se treba podsjetiti i ponekad prepustiti, nije sve u brojevima.....

----------

> drugi dan od poroda se traži da nam savršeno funkcionira intuicija, da adekvatno i pravovremeno prepoznamo eventualne teškoće i boljke kod djetetaa, da ocijenimo ako nešto nije u redu.


tko to trazi? zenski casopisi? rode?






> Kao vrlo senzibilizirana mama s iskustvom mislim da su "za neasistirane " neodgovorne žene bez trunke pameti i zdravog razuma. 
> Koje bi trebale, u slučaju da se zbog njihove ludosti i neodgovornosti nešto dogodi djetetu, odradit kaznu s kuglom na nozi u instituciji zatvorenog tipa


bravo.

----------


## TinnaZ

> što se medicinskog osoblja tiče, ima svakakvih pristupa, kao i u svim profesijama. možda se jednom uvede i legalni cjenik po kojem će rodilje moći imati uz sebe babicu ili liječnika u koje imaju povjerenja.


 ovo pozdravljam, i nadam se da ću dočekati taj dan, makar morala štedjeti 2 godine da to platim. I također ne bih osuđivala one koji će radije novce potrošiti na novi auto i roditi u bilo kojem rodilištu uz bilo koje osoblje.
Ali ovo današnje stanje definitivno je daleko od dobrog. Bez obzira na malu smrtnost. Da je dobro, ne bi na forumu ispadalo da se žene samo žale na naša rodilišta. Bilo bi puno više hvale. Koje i sad ima, ali to je premalo.

----------


## Ancica

Gost, with all due respect, mislim da ti je vecina korisnika na ovom forumu rekla da ne bi rodila doma neasistirano, i da RODA ne podrzava neasistirani porod.

Ono sto se provlaci kroz cijelu raspravu je opravdavanje, ili osjecaj da se opravdava, s tvoje strane i jos nekoliko gostiju, pristup rodiljama kakav sad je u rodilistima te omalozavanje prava zena na to da se njihova uloga u cijeloj prici prihvati kao primarna, te stav da njihovo znanje, stecene informacije te osobni osjecaj tijekom poroda treba staviti u drugi plan bilo to zbog toga sto one nemaju diplomu ili sto u rodilistima nema uvjeta za priblizavanjem takvom pristupu.

Mozda to nije ono sto ti i jos nekoliko Gostova ovdje zeli reci, ali ostavlja se takav dojam.

----------

> ima ih ovdje jos koje bi slucajno ili namjerno rodile doma


ah, da. i ja bih penetraciju, al da ostanem djevica. 
Ni jedna nije rodila doma neasistirano, a pričati svak može što god želi.
Lako je pljeskati tuđim (po meni blesavim) izborima, al kad se treba u vlastitu snagu i intuiciju i žensko tijelo i mudrost pouzdat, onda ste mam sve bez samopouzdanja.

----------


## TinnaZ

> drugi dan od poroda se traži da nam savršeno funkcionira intuicija, da adekvatno i pravovremeno prepoznamo eventualne teškoće i boljke kod djetetaa, da ocijenimo ako nešto nije u redu. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> tko to trazi? zenski casopisi? rode?


  tko ti prati dijete kad dođeš doma? Muž ili tko, ne kužim?

----------


## Ancica

> ima ih ovdje jos koje bi slucajno ili namjerno rodile doma
> 			
> 		
> 
> ah, da. i ja bih penetraciju, al da ostanem djevica. 
> Ni jedna nije rodila doma neasistirano, a pričati svak može što god želi.
> Lako je pljeskati tuđim (po meni blesavim) izborima, al kad se treba u vlastitu snagu i intuiciju i žensko tijelo i mudrost pouzdat, onda ste mam sve bez samopouzdanja.


Jel Zrinka rekla neasistirano?

Mada, samo zato sto neznas za zene koje su rodile dome neasistirano, ne znaci da ih nema. U ovoj raspravi ih vjerojatno nema, al nije da ih nema.

----------


## Ancica

Usput, jel citas ti Rodin podforum Price s poroda?

(I samo da napomenem da mi se dignuo, doslovno, zeludac na tvoj sasvim neukusni komentar o penetraciji i djevicama. A koji mi sad o tebi govori puno vise nego sve drugo sto si napisala.)

----------

> ali ostavlja se takav dojam.





> osjecaj da se opravdava


Vidiš ančice kako su dojmovi i osjećaji varljiva stvar, čak i kad se priča o tuđim stavovima, a kamo li kad se u njih (i samo u njih) idemo uzdati pri porodu
Ja sam sigurna da ni jedna od gošći, uključujući i fancy, uopće ne opravdava  loše postupke medicinskog osoblja prema rodiljama.
Međutim, stav rode kako ne moze  "ignorirati cinjenicu postojanja neasistiranog poroda" (ma što to uopće značilo) u slučaju kad majka osjeti da ne bi u bolnici mogla izbjeći intervenciju jest vrlo, vrlo licemjeran. Ni jedna od vas ne bi to napravila, jer ni jedna nije toliko neodgovorna prema sebi i nerođenom djetetu.

----------

> zeludac na tvoj sasvim neukusni komentar o penetraciji i djevicama


Zašto? Pa seks je jedini način da do začeća dođe, do tog si saznanja i guglanjem mogla doći   :Laughing:  
Šalim se, oprosti što te moja neukusna primjedba povrijedila, trudit ću se biti ozbiljna i pristojna ubuduće.[/quote]

----------


## zrinka

> ima ih ovdje jos koje bi slucajno ili namjerno rodile doma
> 			
> 		
> 
> ah, da. i ja bih penetraciju, al da ostanem djevica. 
> Ni jedna nije rodila doma neasistirano, a pričati svak može što god želi.
> Lako je pljeskati tuđim (po meni blesavim) izborima, al kad se treba u vlastitu snagu i intuiciju i žensko tijelo i mudrost pouzdat, onda ste mam sve bez samopouzdanja.


ja sam sasvim zadovoljna kako se razvija moje zensko samopouzdanje
u drustvu koje je tome nesklono....

ne kriviti mame koje su ga osvjestile ili nreke kojima jos treba vremena...

znas to ti je slicno ko sa zlostavljanjem u obitelji, ti tvoji argumenti u obranu bolnickog poroda....ma nek me muz malo i tuce, ali on ona hrani, dao nam je stan, brine se za nas...pa ne smijem ja rec rijeci protiv...

a smijes
i svi mi ovdje smijemo reci, zavisno od raztine svijesti i samosvijesti, sto mislimo   :Grin:   a bez da se vrijedjamo.....

da, lijecnici su ok, mnoge zene su postale majke zahvaljujuci njima kao sto su se i mnoge trudnoce odrzale zahvaljujuci njima, korisni su i bitni,  bez njih bi neki porodi zavrsili katastrofalno, oni imaju svoju vaznu ulogu  ali da, neke im stvari ne valjaju i to glasno govorimo, bez da pljujemo po dobrim im stranama, kako nam se ovdje stalno namece...

----------


## zrinka

i jedno pitanje
jesi ti gost ili gosca?    :Trep trep:

----------

Ja sam gošća, majka djeteta rođenog bez neželjenih medicinskih intervencija. Ne znam je li neki drugi gost muškog roda, ja nisam sigurno.
Ovo što kažeš da svi smijemo sve reći, vidiš ja sam baš stekla dojam (a možda sam u krivu jer ne pratim cijeli forum, ali ovaj topic pratim od početka) da su se  članice ovog foruma, bez obzira na to što je iznimno, iznimno čitan, vrlo nevoljko  očitovale o tome  da ne bi rodile doma neasistirano. I pitam se zašto.  Toliko žena prati raspravu, toliko ih se javi  da obrani Petru a gotovo se nitko osobno ne izjasni.

----------


## zrinka

jako mali broj clanova udruge opce odgovara na ovaj topic

jer, ruku na srce, odavno se je tema potrosila, ne s petrinom pricom, svako malo odkad roda postoji, imamo ovakve rasprave...

i ova je jos mila majka, rasprave o dojenju, adaptiranom i slicno znaju biti i duze i zesce...

no, cure su se mozda umorile, mozda im se vise ne da i neke i maju i posla - evo upravo dijele ministruma sibe na markovu trgu  :D 

btw, ja sam se davno ocitovala da kako sad mislim, ne bi rodla doma...ali, ne okriljujem i ne osudjujem cure koje bi...i ako vjeruju da mogu, vjerujem i ja da mogu...
prije mog prvog poroda, nisam puno znala, iako vise sam znala od prosjecne rodilje i nisam se usprostavljala ni lijecnicima ni sestrama, kod drugog poroda i moje znanje i iskustvo i zenska samosvijest i vjera u moju zensku snagu su bile znatno vece i mogla sam ici kontra osoblja i savjeta i duboko sam vjerovala da sam u pravu...

postoje zene koje idu dalje i mogu reci sa sigurnoscu da bi rodile doma , mnoge od nih su i doma cekale do zadnjeg a u rodiliste dosle na sam izgon (jedan nacin preskakanja intervencija je doci u rodiliste sto kanije)...takvih ima ovdje...

kazem jos jednom, drustvo nije naklonjeno ovome i nije za svaku zenu porod doma, zato i njih nema puno, ali one koje mogu i koje jesu i koje znaju - svaka cast....ne porodi koji su motivirani kao petrin, to ne, ti motivi nisu preporucljivi, ali ovo o cemu ja pricam jest nesto drugo....

----------


## mama courage

> Da li su za neasistirane samo već senzibilizirane mame koje imaju iskustva?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Kao vrlo senzibilizirana mama s iskustvom mislim da su "za neasistirane "  neodgovorne žene bez trunke pameti i zdravog razuma.


potpisujem.




> Koje bi trebale, u slučaju da se zbog njihove ludosti i neodgovornosti nešto dogodi djetetu, odradit kaznu s kuglom na nozi u instituciji zatvorenog tipa


ma da mi je vidjeti tog drzavnog odvjetnika koji bi optuzio mater i oca za smrt djeteta prilikom neasistiranog poroda. koji bi tu prosvjedi bili. 




> da RODA ne podrzava neasistirani porod.


roda ne podrzava ni elektivni carski rez (koliko sam shvatila). ima li pricha o takvom porodu na portalu?

----------


## Ancica

Bas se vec duze vrijeme razmisljam da napisem ovo sto je Zrinka napisala, al dvoumila sam se jer nisam znala kako bi to sjelo.

Ja pisem kad stignem, al to "stignem" je izmedu vremena i truda kojeg ulazem u ovom casu, kao i Zrinka kao i druge clanice (i clanovi) da napravimo konkretne korake prema poboljsanju uvjeta radanja u Hrvatskoj. Izmedu sastanaka, dopisa, proucavanja i pripreme materijala, akcija te njihovih provodenja, jednostavno nemas vremena (a cesto ni volje), trosit se na ovakve rasprave, posebno kad *imas osjecaj* da ono za sto se boris ne dolazi do usiju (i jos vise, do srca) onih s kojima si u diskusiji. 

Pa ako ne cujes ovdje vise glasova clanova Rode, to nije zato sto su nezainteresirani ili zato sto se boje, vec zato sto odabiru da svoj trud i vrijeme uloze u korake koji ce zaista promijeniti stvari i poboljsati situaciju.

----------


## mama courage

> Toliko žena prati raspravu, toliko ih se javi da obrani Petru a gotovo se nitko osobno ne izjasni.


ma, lako je tudjim (kasljuc, kasljuc, il medicinski recheno: penisom*) gloginje mlatiti.


* naziv nadjoh guglajuci   :Laughing:

----------

ne znam da li si ikada razmišljala o tome da je moguće da je nekim, povodljivijim forumašicama, petrina priča i skidanje kape na takvoj odluci od strane aktivnih roda, povod da se i same upuste u tako nešto, vodeći se intuicijom i guglanjem, bez kritičnosti i samokritičnosti i tako možda ugroze bebin život.

----------

A vidiš, ja bih se mogla kladiti u štogod hoćeš, da je među Rodama jako velika pozornost posvećena ovom topicu, da se o njemu jako puno razgovaralo i da ga većina jako, jako pažljivo čita, u pauzama između sastanaka i pisanja dopisa   :Wink:  
I nekako *IMAM OSJEĆAJ* da unatoč tomu što se naizgled čini da ovo ne dolazi do ušiju ( i još više do srca) onih sa kojima su gosti na ovom topicu u diskusiji,da su te uši itekako načuljene....i to je dobro.

----------

kolko larme nizasto.
Ovdje se mijesaju dvije stvari- neasistirani porod doma i stanje u hrvatskim rodistima.
Je li stanje u hrvatskim rodilistima toliko lose da zene masovno odlucuju radjati doma? Ocito nije jer porod doma jos nije postao masovna pojava. Prema tome, sto je ovdje sporno? 
Za sve sto zelite i nezelite u bolnicama, recite i potpisite, i tocka. Ili je potpisati i tako pristati na vlastitu odgovornost gore od neasistirannog poroda doma? Ili je majcinski instinkt toliko dobar da i u konvulzijama moze prepoznati hipotermiju djeteta i pomoci mu, a nije dovoljno dobar da se izborite za uvjete radjanja u radjaoni? 
Meni je sve ovo trla baba lan da joj prodje dan. Puno blebetanja, a malo cega drugoga.

----------


## zrinka

pa sve je receno:

1. roda ne podrzava neasistirani porod

2. roda se bori za bolje uvjete u HR rodilistima za koje smatra da nisu dobri i to jasno govori

 :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

Zrinka, kratko i rjecito   :Heart:

----------

čemu onda takvi tekstovi na portalu?
zar ne težite tome da portal bude edukativan i da daje dobre informacije trudnicama, rodiljama, dojiljama, odgajateljicama i hraniteljicama....????

----------


## mama courage

postoji li onda pricha na portalu o elektivnom carskom rezu ili ne?

----------


## Ancica

To spada pod edukaciju i informiranje, ukljucujuci i edukaciju i informiranje na temu trudnoce i porodaja.

I da, tezimo tome da portal bude edukativan i da daje dobre informacije te smatramo da to radi odlicno.

Nisu 1. i 2. koje je Zrinka navela Alfa i Omega onog sto Roda radi.

Prica o elektivnom carskom rezu na portalu ne postoji (koliko sam ja vidjela).

----------

Ahaaaaaaaaaa, Roda ne podupire neasistirani porod doma, ali ga stavlja na portal jer je to edukativna stvar i dobra informacija na temu trudnoće i porođaja, zato je Petrina priča tamo...sad sam tek shvatila....

----------


## mama courage

> Prica o elektivnom carskom rezu na portalu ne postoji (koliko sam ja vidjela).


a biste li bile zainteresirane za takvu jednu prichu ?

----------


## zrinka

evo sto pise na rodinoj stranici gdje su price s poroda




> U ovoj rubrici možete pročitati priče s poroda žena i parova koji su poželjeli svoje iskustvo rođenja djeteta podijeliti s nama. Priče izražavaju različita iskustva porođaja u Hrvatskoj i u svijetu te im je cilj informirati i prenijeti osobne doživljaje poroda i okolnosti u kojima su se oni odvijali. 
> Izbori i odluke koje su donijele žene i/ili parovi čije vam priče predstavljamo, ne odražavaju nužno stavove udruge RODA. U RODI se aktivno zalažemo za humanizirani pristup porodu i za omogućavanje izbora načina i mjesta porođaja. O stavovima Udruge možete pročitati u viziji i ciljevima RODE.

----------

Pa ok, onda bi i elektivni mogao doći u obzir, jednako je glup i neodgovoran kao i neasistirani porod kod kuće

----------


## Ancica

Pa mogao bi. Ako je tvoja takva prica, posalji je urednici portala koja ce odluciti da li da je stavi na Rodin portal.

----------

Pa ako se Rode bore za izbor nacina i mjesta porodjaja, jasno je da i elektivni carski rez pripada u tu kategoriju. Nije li on slobodno pravo zene da izabere nacin svog poroda? U tom svjetlu, stvarno, zasto nema nijedna takva prica na portalu? 
Naime, ako je neasistirani porod naportalu bas zato jer se podrzava izbor nacina i mjesta poroda, sto nedostaje elektivnom carskom?  :?

----------


## anchie76

> Pa ako se Rode bore za izbor nacina i mjesta porodjaja, jasno je da i elektivni carski rez pripada u tu kategoriju. Nije li on slobodno pravo zene da izabere nacin svog poroda? U tom svjetlu, stvarno, zasto nema nijedna takva prica na portalu? 
> Naime, ako je neasistirani porod naportalu bas zato jer se podrzava izbor nacina i mjesta poroda, sto nedostaje elektivnom carskom?  :?


Ako se ne varam, price o neasistiranim porodima se nalaze na portalu da bi pokazale zenama da je moguce roditi bez intervencija, da je zenino tijelo snazno i u stanju donijeti dijete na svijet.  Da im vrati vjeru u vlastito tijelo i njegove mogucnosti, da ih osnazi pa da imaju snage inzistirati na ne-intervencijama u bolnici, itd.

Elektivni carski je operacija, i ne vidim kak bi priodnio osnazivanju zena i povratku vjere u vlastito tijelo  :Unsure:

----------

Dakle priča o neasistiranom porodu doma bi trebala poslužiti kao potpora ženama u vraćanju vjere u njihovo tijelo? 
Kao, vidi nje, rodila doma bez intervencija pa mogu i ja. Ali neću doma rađati nego ću u bolnici inzistirati na neintervencijama jer mi je ona vratila vjeru u tijelo.
Zaista nemušto opravdanje i podcjenjivanje inteligencije sudionica u raspravi.

----------


## twinmama

Čitam,nisam još ni stigla do kraja ali me jedna rečenica gosta tako lecnula..
Vezano uz kuglu oko noge u instituciji zatvorenog tipa
...gule li doktori s kuglom oko noge u instituciji zatvorenog tipa kada dijete umre u toku,neposredno nakon,ili prije samog poroda???
Ne drage moje,njima se nikakva krivica ne može dokazati,oni će izmisliti 150 dijagnoza zbog čega je dijete umrlo...
Eto,al ako se dogodi u bolnici-nije mu bilo spasa,al ako bi se prilikom poroda kod kuće dijete pothladilo(u što čisto sumljam)onda bi ti roditelji trebali biti krivično gonjeni i pod prismotrom,jer su najvjerojatnije nekompetentni.
Udaljila sam se s teme
a sad idem čitati od tamo gdje sam stala

----------


## mamma Juanita

> podcjenjivanje inteligencije sudionica u raspravi.


za razliku npr. od ovih opaski, punih duboke mudrosti i uvažavanja:



> Kao vrlo senzibilizirana mama s iskustvom mislim da su "za neasistirane " neodgovorne žene bez trunke pameti i zdravog razuma.





> ma, lako je tudjim (kasljuc, kasljuc, il medicinski recheno: penisom*) gloginje mlatiti.
> 
> 
> * naziv nadjoh guglajuci


hm,  prekrasna "argumentacija", zbilja na nivou, nema šta.
a možda je razlog i u njoj što se ostale, valjda mudrije, članice ni ne žele više uključivati...

----------

> Eto,al ako se dogodi u bolnici-nije mu bilo spasa,al ako bi se prilikom poroda kod kuće dijete pothladilo(u što čisto sumljam)onda bi ti roditelji trebali biti krivično gonjeni i pod prismotrom,jer su najvjerojatnije nekompetentni.


Twinmama, baš me zanima, da je umrlo dijete majci koja je neasistirano rodila doma, pa se stvar zbog njenog neznanja zakomplicirala da li bi je ti kaznila ili ne bi,  budući da eto, neka djeca umru i u bolnici uza sve doktore...
Ja nemam ništa protiv da si netko doma sam neasistirano amputira nogu ili izvadi bubrežne kamence, ali kad je u pitanju dijete - iskreno, ženi za koju se ispostavi da je namjerno neasistirano rodila doma - natovarila bi socijalnu službu na grbaču. Jer lako moguće da je u pitanju neki puno teži slučaj od Petrinog...
I nemojmo sad please o mojoj nesenzibiliziranosti, jer neki razlog postoji što ni jedna od vas nije rodila doma neasistirano. Ja mislim da je to zato što i same znate da se, kad nešto krene krivo, priče o snazi ženskog tijela pretvore u mjehur od sapunice  
MamaJuanita, jel bi ti rodila doma neasistirano? Jesi li dovoljno senzibilizirana za takvo što? 
Inače lijepo od tebe što Ančicu, Tinu, Zrinku, twinmamu i ostale smatraš bedastima. Pardon, nemudrima, jer se upuštaju u raspravu.
Ili si ti iz nje nestala  jer te fancy pomela svojim usisivačem?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Inače lijepo od tebe što Ančicu, Tinu, Zrinku, twinmamu i ostale smatraš bedastima. Pardon, nemudrima, jer se upuštaju u raspravu. 
> Ili si ti iz nje nestala jer te fancy pomela svojim usisivačem?


 ne smatram ja te cure bedastima i nitko mene nije pomeo  :Taps:  , niti usisao  :Wink: .
ali stvarno mi se ne da više raspravljati na ovako, upravo jadnom, bahato arogantno nepristojnom s visoka, etc. balkanjero nivou.
ako se nivo komunikacije malo upristoji i proargumentira, onda ću se rado uključit.

----------


## anchie76

> Dakle priča o neasistiranom porodu doma bi trebala poslužiti kao potpora ženama u vraćanju vjere u njihovo tijelo? 
> Kao, vidi nje, rodila doma bez intervencija pa mogu i ja. Ali neću doma rađati nego ću u bolnici inzistirati na neintervencijama jer mi je ona vratila vjeru u tijelo. 
> Zaista nemušto opravdanje i podcjenjivanje inteligencije sudionica u raspravi.


Cemu ovo?   Ja se stvarno divim Ancici i Zrinki koje jos uvijek imaju snage i volje objasnjavati.  Jer evo ja odlucim napisati nesto, i nakon ovako ruznog komentara, naglo izgubim volju za daljnjom raspravom.

To za mene nije nacin komunikacije  :Nope: 

P.S. Usput, bilo bi dobro kad biste prilikom odgovaranja odabrali neki nick kao sto je to napravila Fancy usisavac (upisete ga na vrh svaki put kad odgovarate), pa da niste svi gosti, nego da se lijepo zna tko je ko.

----------


## twinmama

> baš me zanima, da je umrlo dijete majci koja je neasistirano rodila doma, pa se stvar zbog njenog neznanja zakomplicirala da li bi je ti kaznila ili ne bi


Naravno da bi u tom slučaju takva osoba trebala odgovarati.A ja sam zapravo htjela reći da se i u rodilištu dogodi da umre dijete(a trudnoća je bila cijelo vrijeme uredna i žena je došla "samo"roditi)pa rijetko koji doktor zbog toga odgovara.Al ta žena bi vjerojatno bila spaljena na lomači isti dan-i ok,ako se mene pita.
Što se mog poroda tiče,bio je jedino mogući carski(budući je jedna beba bila u poprečnom položaju)s time da sam se u tom slučaju za spinalnu jedva izborila(htjela sam odmah vidjeti svoju djecu makar i na kratko,a u općoj to nebi bilo moguće)
Vjerojatno se nikad ne bih odlučila na NEASISTIRANI porod kod kuće,ali na asistirani(da me porađa iskusna babica)bih(pod uvjetom da je to dopušteno od strane zakona i da je trudnoća uredna)

----------

Ma da,najbolje je raspravu proglasiti balkanskom (!!!??) i jadnom i zaključiti kako je mali broj sudionica rasprave zapravo rezultat njihove nezainteresiranosti...glede argumenata, tvoji su dosad bili u velikoj mjeri pogrešni. I nisi nam rekla da li bi rodila doma neasistirano

----------


## mamma Juanita

Gost, ne želim ti odgovarat.

----------

Zbog čega? Nisam bila uvredljiva niti sam govorila svisoka.

----------


## gost

Aha, sad sam skužila.
Odsad ću biti gost s malim g

----------


## samaritanka

je li ovaj topik za neasistirani ili protiv?
Da znam da li da se javljam ili ne?
Ima li nekakav topik gdje se bez ovih cudnih gostiju moze raspravljati oko detalja, a ne stalno o tome da li je to u redu ili ne?

----------


## Zorana

Samaritanka  :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

S obzirom na količinu nekonstruktivnosti ove rasprave, predlazem adminima da temu zaključaju. 

U 7.om dijelu (koji će zasigurno uslijediti) nećemo pročitati ništa što već nije pisalo i u 1., stoga čemu sve to? Vjerujem da Gosti imaju i druge vidove ispoljavanja kojekakvih stavova i razmišljanja i da će naći adekvatnije mjesto za to od Rodinog foruma.

----------

Meni se čini da je rasprava bila vrlo konstruktivna.
Sve dok je tekst na portalu u redu je i da ga komentira tko hoće, kad je već takva opcija predviđena.
Pogotovo zato jer je na portalu zapravo samo DIO Petrine priče. Bit će zanimljivo pročitati i prokomentirati priču u cijelosti
Ili bolje ne  :Wink:

----------


## gosca

> Ako se ne varam, price o neasistiranim porodima se nalaze na portalu da bi pokazale zenama da je moguce roditi bez intervencija, da je zenino tijelo snazno i u stanju donijeti dijete na svijet. Da im vrati vjeru u vlastito tijelo i njegove mogucnosti, da ih osnazi pa da imaju snage inzistirati na ne-intervencijama u bolnici, itd. 
> 
> Elektivni carski je operacija, i ne vidim kak bi priodnio osnazivanju zena i povratku vjere u vlastito tijelo


nemojte ovo zakljucati prije no sto dobijem odgovor na pitanje. Ako je cilj roda da se izbore za IZBOR mjesta i NACINA poroda sto pise kao odrednica i cilj, cemu se onda potcjenjuje elektivni carski? Nije li i on izbor zene (ma kako mislile da je pogresan- kao sto ja, osobno, mislim da je pogresan neasistirani porod kod kuce).

----------


## mama courage

> Ako se ne varam, price o neasistiranim porodima se nalaze na portalu da bi pokazale zenama da je moguce roditi bez intervencija, da je zenino tijelo snazno i u stanju donijeti dijete na svijet.  Da im vrati vjeru u vlastito tijelo i njegove mogucnosti, da ih osnazi pa da imaju snage inzistirati na ne-intervencijama u bolnici, itd.


ne kuzhim, trebamo chitati price o neasistiranim porodima kod kuce - koje udruga roda nacelno ne podrzava - da bi  imali snage insistirati na ne-intervencijama u *bolnici* ? zar se isti - usudila bih se reci: cak bolji - efekat ne bi postigao kad bi chitali priche o ne-interventnim porodima *u bolnicama* ?? 

a koje stivo trebamo chitati da bi imali snage insistirati na neasistiranom porodu kod kuce?  




> Elektivni carski je operacija, i ne vidim kak bi priodnio osnazivanju zena i povratku vjere u vlastito tijelo


zasto ne? zhene trebaju znati da imaju dovoljno snage i vjere da mogu SAME odluchiti - vjerujuci u svoju zensku intuiciju - kad i kako se zele poroditi - neke zele na bracnom krevetu uz asistenciju samo svoga muzha, neke ne zele drip u bolnicama, a neke zele pomocu elektivnog carskog reza.




> hm, prekrasna "argumentacija", zbilja na nivou, nema šta.


to bijashe konstatacija izrechena kroz narodnu poslovicu.




> a možda je razlog i u njoj što se ostale, valjda mudrije, članice ni ne žele više uključivati...


nemoj mi laskati   :Razz:  , ipak mislim da je fancy najodgovornija. njenim strucnim argumentima je tesko naci protuargumente. stoga mudre clanice ushutishe.

----------


## zrinka

pogledaj rodinu brosuru o porodu

http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/Bosura_POROD.pdf

pa ces vidjeti da je nas cilj ne mogucnost izbora pod svaku cijenu nego prirodni porod i humaniziran porod, jer je takav porod najbolji i za majku i za dijete...




> Prirodni porođaj, poznat i kao nemedikalizirani ili neintervencijski porođaj, točno je ono što naziv i govori - rođenje djeteta bez upotrebe lijekova i opstetričkih intervencija tijekom porođaja.


elektivni carski nije ispravan izbor jer je u suprotnonosti sa nasim ciljem smanjenja broja nepotrebnih intervencija, rizican je i za majku i za dijete...ono sto roda ima za cilje, na podrucju humanizacije radjanje jest da prirodni neinterventni porod postane norma

carski rez mora imati indikacije za primjenu, to je ozbiljna medicinska operacija, sa svojim rizicima i kao takva trebala bi biti odluka lijecnika i med osoblja ....

sto se tice price o el carskom, stvar je urednica portala i njihove procjene zele li takvu pricu na potalu ili ne...

----------


## zrinka

bas me zanima sto fancy misli o elektivnom carskom

----------

> elektivni carski nije ispravan izbor jer je u suprotnonosti sa nasim ciljem smanjenja broja nepotrebnih intervencija, rizican je i za majku i za dijete


kao i sve ili barem vecinu ostaloga i ovo ste proucile polovicno. Pokusajte opet.

----------

onda nesto nije u redu s vasim ciljem o porodima- pastale ste to da se borite da zena ima IZBOR nacina i mjesta poroda, a sad odjednom taj izbor postaje selektivan.

----------


## zrinka

> elektivni carski nije ispravan izbor jer je u suprotnonosti sa nasim ciljem smanjenja broja nepotrebnih intervencija, rizican je i za majku i za dijete
> 			
> 		
> 
> kao i sve ili barem vecinu ostaloga i ovo ste proucile polovicno. Pokusajte opet.


mozda su primalje polovicne (ili je polovican svatko tko ne misli kao i ti?)

ovo je s njihovih stranica
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=53

i laku noc   :Smile:

----------

primalje, sori, nisu nikakav ultra relevantan izvor na koji se treba pozvati. Elektivan carski svakako je stetan, ali jel stetnije zenu koja, usprkos upozorenjima na rizik, silno zeli hladni carski tjerati na prirodan porod koji ne zeli i koji ce mozda i sama /uslijed psihickog stanja/ zablokirati ili je mozda ipak bolje otici na carski? Ako zena nema povjerenja u svoje tijelo, vjerojatnost da ce to tijelo zakazati velika je- nije li to na tragu Roda i njihovog razmisljanja o porodima i zeninim mogucnostima i tijelu? Ili treba silovati zenu da radja na nacin na koji netko drugi (Rode, a ne lijecnik, u ovom slucaju) smatra da je za nju najbolje? U cemu je onda razlika izmedju prisile na drip koju odredi lijecnik i prisile na vaginalni porod koji odredjuju Rode?
Ovdje, ako ozbiljno razgovaramo, doticete se etike porodnistva i pitanja oko kojeg se jos uvijek lome koplja u modernoj ginekologiji. Stvari gotovo nikad nisu crno- bijele, pa nisu ni ovdje. Na stranu to da zene koje radjaju elektivnim carskim ili carskim na hladno imaju u kasnijem zivotu manje zdravstvenih problema u zdjelicnim bolestima od onih koje radjaju vaginalno. Odnosno, od onih koje su iskusile trudove, ma kako da je porod zavrsio. I cinjenica da ce vecina zena koje su, iako upucene u sve  komplikacije nakon carskog, u sve prednosti vaginalnog i sve nacine suzbijanja boli pri porodu, trazile i zahtijevale elektivni carski, na njemu najvjerojatnije i zavrsiti- studije pokazuju da vecina ipak ode na carski usprkos tomu da je porod krenuo uredno. 
Kao sto rekoh, nisu stvari crno- bijele.

----------


## Ancica

Jel ti imas neke konkretne podatke odnosno reference za ovo sto tvrdis o elektivnom carskom? De ih podijeli s nama, mene bas interesira.

Nitko ne kaze da su stvari crno-bijele. Mozda se o ovom pitanju lome koplja u modernoj ginekologoji  onda valja reci da Rodina grupa koja se zalaze za humanizaciju poroda u ovom trenutku stoji na onoj strani koja ne podrzava elektivni carski kao najbolji izbor za majku i dijete, ali, u skladu s nasim zalaganjem za pravo izbora, taj izbor (nadamo se, educirani) ostavljamo na zeni.

Mada, da naglasim, i ovo sto ja pisem ne bi se moglo prozvati sluzbenim stavom Rode jer nas nitko nije pozvao do sada da se po tom pitanju sluzbeno izjasnimo. Ako neko zeli sluzbeni stav nek se ne oslanja na ovo moje vec nek upita Upravni odbor Udruge.

Samo me interesira, kako to da grupa profesionalnih osoba koja igra odlucujucu ulogu u skrbi o rodiljama (cak i u Hrvatskoj) - primalje  - nisu relevantan (namjerno preskacem "ultra" jer ne znam na sto bi se to trebalo odnositi) izvor na kojeg se moze pozvati?

----------

primalje ne pisu studije u Hrvatskoj. Nisu relevantan izvor jer, saznali smo to puno postova prije, nisu dovoljno educirane da bi mogle parirati primaljama u nekim drugim zemljama. 
Upisi u google elektivan carski rez pojavit ce ti se barem jedna studija na hrvatskom o tome. 




> valja reci da Rodina grupa koja se zalaze za humanizaciju poroda u ovom trenutku stoji na onoj strani koja ne podrzava elektivni carski kao najbolji izbor za majku i dijete, ali, u skladu s nasim zalaganjem za pravo izbora, taj izbor (nadamo se, educirani) ostavljamo na zeni.


e vidis. Ovo sam zeljela cuti. Dakle, price o elektivnom carskom rezu mogle bi osvanuti na portalu jer pokazuju zenino pravo na izbor za sto se Rode bore? Jednako kao i prica o neasistiranom porodu? Ili sam nesto krivo pokopcala?




> da naglasim, i ovo sto ja pisem ne bi se moglo prozvati sluzbenim stavom Rode jer nas nitko nije pozvao do sada da se po tom pitanju sluzbeno izjasnimo. Ako neko zeli sluzbeni stav nek se ne oslanja na ovo moje vec nek upita Upravni odbor Udruge.


Meni je ovo cudnovato. Cemu ogradjivanje "nitko nas nije pitao"? Nitko vas nije pitao ni o misljenju oko poroda u hrvatskim rodilistima, a pogotovo ne o strucnim stvarima koje se zbivaju tijekom poroda, ali ga izricete gdje stignete. Ili o dojenju. Ili da ne nabrajam. Zasto onda ovo ne?

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ajmo prvo rascistiti definiciju elektivnog carskog reza. 

Jer vec vidim da je neki koriste kao sinonim za carski na zahtjev  sto svakako ne stoji.





> Nitko ne kaze da su stvari crno-bijele. Mozda se o ovom pitanju lome koplja u modernoj ginekologoji onda valja reci *da Rodina grupa koja se zalaze za humanizaciju poroda u ovom trenutku stoji na onoj strani koja ne podrzava elektivni carski kao najbolji izbor za majku i dijete,* ali, u skladu s nasim zalaganjem za pravo izbora, taj izbor (nadamo se, educirani) ostavljamo na zeni.


Opla!!! Ne podrzava se elektivni carski jer se na njega gleda iskljucivo kao na carski na zahtjev rodilje. Ja opet pitam jel ovo boldano stav Udruge!! Bas tim rjecima "elektivni carski" i da li su oni koji su to napisali sigurni da elektivni carski ne moze imati medicinsku dokumentaciju, i znaju li uopce sto znaci taj pojam. Bit ce da je onda elektivna kolecistektomija ona kada zapravo nemas zucne kamence nego ispunjavas hireve svojih pacijenata. Mene su onda krivo ucili sta znace elektivni kirurski zahvati. 

Evo po prvi put u ovoj trakavici od topika cu zaista nazvati nekolicinu suvislih ginekologa i to onih *pro* kad se prica o prirodnom porodu i spremnih na promjene da ovo procitaju i kazu mi svoje misljenje o boldanom dijelu i misljenju Rodine grupe za humanizaciju poroda.

----------


## VedranaV

Za sada sam pročitala samo zadnji post pa reagiram na elektivni carski pod kojim HR ginekolozi (a ne znam tko sve još) smatraju carski koji se radi zbog medicinskih indikacija, na hladno. Za carski za koji ne postoje indikacije, nego samo zahtjev rodilje, ne postoji terminologija, valjda jer se ne bi ni smio raditi. Međutim, u tekstovima na engleskom se često elective cesarean upotrebljava i za carski bez medicinskih indikacija (npr. "In 1998 the British Medical Journal lent legitimacy to the issue by publishing a discussion on the question "Should doctors perform an elective caesarean section on request?"" s linka). 

Ono što FIGO kaže na tu temu je "Performing cesarean section for non-medical reasons is ethically not justified.”

----------


## samaritanka

Idem ja otvoriti jos jedan topik o neasistiranim i molim da oni 
koji su protiv njega, 
koji misle da smo mi svi neupuceni i 
koji zele filozofirati da razvodne temu  
da se tamo ne javljaju.

----------

S obzirom koliko se ljudi javilo za potporu neasistiranom - mozda bi bilo bolje da se cujete telefonom   :Laughing:

----------


## fancy usisivac

VedranaV, sama si odgovorila na svoju dvojbu. Nije tocno da je elektivni carski u engleskom govornom podrucju sinonim za carski na zahtjev.

Lijepo ti pise u naslovu koji si citirala kako se takva vrsta elektivnog carskog reza zove u engleskom: *elective caesarean section on request* a nikako samo elektivni. 

Tvoj citat opovrgava ono sto tvrdis.

----------


## zrinka

sto fancy ti mislis o _elective caesarean section on request_ ?

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Za carski za koji ne postoje indikacije, nego samo zahtjev rodilje, ne postoji terminologija, valjda jer se ne bi ni smio raditi


Postoji termin i zove se bas ovako 
*
elective caesarean section on request*

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zrinkino prvo pitanje upućeno meni jucer, nisam stigla odgovoriti:




> bas me zanima sto fancy misli o elektivnom carskom


Kad me netko tko je netom prije ovog posta sam sebe proglasio informiranim pita ovakvo opcenito pitanje onda mu ja mogu samo odgovoriti da je to recimo kao da me pita sto mislim o svim parfemima firme Guerlain koji se trenutno nalaze u prodaji   :Wink:  

 Ne mogu na tako uopćeno pitanje dati zadovovljavajuci odgovor kojim bi opisala svoje misljenje o pojedinom parfemu.

E sad se u medjuvremenu Zrinka nakon mojeg komentara ispravila pa je pitala ispravno: 




> sto fancy ti mislis o elective caesarean section on request ?


Ja bi samo prije svojeg odgovora volila znati jel ona to mene pita kao trudnicu i mamu vezano uz moj eventulani izbor navedene procedure  ili me pita za misljenje kao zdravstvenog radnika????

----------


## samaritanka

Pa i cujemo se...HA HA HA HA

----------


## Daniela32

Ja mislim da je "elective caesarean section on request" ponekad, iznimno, ok. Napr. kod drugog poroda žene kojoj je prvi vaginalni porod bio vrlo traumatičan. I sama poznajem jednu takvu ženu, nas par iz Rode smo joj dogovorili "elective caesarean section on request" u Zagrebu, jer se splitskom rodilištu nije imala snage približiti čak ni za posjetu prijateljici koja je rodila. Sjećaš se Zrinka?

----------


## zrinka

> E sad se u medjuvremenu Zrinka nakon mojeg komentara ispravila pa je pitala ispravno: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				sto fancy ti mislis o elective caesarean section on request ?
> 			
> ...


pa pitam te kao osobu u cijem svojstvu ti ovdje odgovaras

ako odgovaras ovdje iz pozicije mame, odgovori tako
ako ovdje odgovaras iz pozicije zdravstvenog djelatnika, odgovori tako

ustvari, najbolje bi bilo da odgovoris i iz jedne i iz druge pozicije, i jos pitanje - zasto se te dvije pozicije razlikuju?

 :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

> Ja mislim da je "elective caesarean section on request" ponekad, iznimno, ok. Napr. kod drugog poroda žene kojoj je prvi vaginalni porod bio vrlo traumatičan. I sama poznajem jednu takvu ženu, nas par iz Rode smo joj dogovorili "elective caesarean section on request" u Zagrebu, jer se splitskom rodilištu nije imala snage približiti čak ni za posjetu prijateljici koja je rodila. Sjećaš se Zrinka?


 danci, ponekad iznimno je ok, jer nista nije crno ni bijelo...
i to je ok...

ali mi nije ok zagovaranje da je _elective caesarean section on request_  ok i opravdan i da ne nosi svoje rizike i za majku i za dijete

----------


## VedranaV

> VedranaV, sama si odgovorila na svoju dvojbu. Nije tocno da je elektivni carski u engleskom govornom podrucju sinonim za carski na zahtjev.
> 
> Lijepo ti pise u naslovu koji si citirala kako se takva vrsta elektivnog carskog reza zove u engleskom: *elective caesarean section on request* a nikako samo elektivni. 
> 
> Tvoj citat opovrgava ono sto tvrdis.


Što ti misliš da ja tvrdim?
Ne tvrdim da je elektivni carski sinonim za carski na zahtjev, nigdje to nisam napisala.

----------


## mamma Juanita

eh sad, mogli bi mi tu malo razglabat i o jezičnim konstrukcijama, jer 



> "Should doctors perform an elective caesarean section on request?""


 se može prevesti i kao:

"Trebaju li carski rez doktori obavljati na zahtjev?"

a ne samo kao 
"Trebaju li doktori obavljati _carski rez na zahtjev_?"

gdje u 1. varijanti to nije poseban termin, a u drugoj je.




> nemoj mi laskati    , ipak mislim da je fancy najodgovornija. njenim strucnim argumentima je tesko naci protuargumente. stoga mudre clanice ushutishe


daleko sam ja od laskanja.
a sa fancy mi je puno ugodnije razgovarati nego s mnogim drugim gostima, makar i ona voli podleći karakteriziranju.
no dobro, svatko to doživljava na svoj način i za to naravno postoje razlozi.
a meni se čini da tu puno važnije ispada "tko", a ne "što"  :Wink: .

mada ni FU ginekologija i porodništvo nije struka, al ipak je, jelte, doktorica, nešto što na ovim prostorima još uvijek samo po sebi izaziva   :Naklon:  .

----------


## fancy usisivac

Napisala si nesto sto ne stoji




> Međutim, *u tekstovima na engleskom se često elective cesarean upotrebljava i za carski bez medicinskih indikacija* (npr. "In 1998 the British Medical Journal lent legitimacy to the issue by publishing a discussion on the question "Should doctors perform an elective caesarean section on request?""


Ne upotrebljava se nikako samo izraz elective cesarean za carski bez med. indikacija nego se upotrebljava tocno ovako:elective caesarean section on request. Sto definitivno nije isto. 

Sukladno tome citat Vedrane V koji su sad ispod staviti nije tocan!!!
Ona kaze:



> Za carski za koji ne postoje indikacije, nego samo zahtjev rodilje, *ne postoji terminologija*, valjda jer se ne bi ni smio raditi


Ako s nekim terminom nisi bas familijarna to ne znaci da taj termin ne postoji i da se ne koristi.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zrinka kaze:




> pa pitam te kao osobu u cijem svojstvu ti ovdje odgovaras 
> 
> ako odgovaras ovdje iz pozicije mame, odgovori tako


Zasto bi tebe bas zanimalo moje misljenje kao mame? Zasto si to pitanje uputila bas meni a ne i ostalim sudionicama diskusije? Ako te zanima misljenje nas kao "mama".

Ukratko ti mogu  reci s obje pozicije da mislim ovo sto je Danci32 napisala, da ponekad i tako nesto ima opravdanje. Netko ce reci da sve sto je bez jasne medicinske indikacije nije opravdano. Iako mislim da u iznimnim situacijama netko tko se bavi kliničkom psihologijom nece napisati sa svoje strucne strane da je recimo za nas ostale iracionalan strah od vaginalnom poroda za tu zena mozda medicinska indikacija. Vrlo osjetljivo pitanje.

----------

Samo ispravljam tipfelere jer mi mijenjaju smisao onog sto sam htjela reci: 

Netko ce reci da sve sto je bez jasne medicinske indikacije nije opravdano. 
Iako vjerujem da psihološki razlozi u iznimnim situacijama će dovesti do toga da će strucnjak iiz tog podrucja koji se bavi kliničkom psihologijom  napisati da je nesto sto meni recimo kao laiku izgleda kao posve iracionalan strah od vaginalnog poroda za tu zena ipak medicinska indikacija za elektivni carski rez. Netko ce reci da je on ipak bio medicinski indiciran u tom slucaju iako je indikacija tesko mjerljiva recimo ginekologu i teze dokuciva a netko drugi odf nas ce tvrditi da je to iz dancinog slucaja cisti carski rez na zahtjev bez medicinske indikacije.  Vrlo osjetljivo pitanje. Ja bi bila recimo vrlo oprezna da kao laik tvrdim ovo drugo. Radije bi se suzdrzala od komentara.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Onaj gost gore sam ja   :Wink:

----------


## VedranaV

> Napisala si nesto sto ne stoji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Međutim, *u tekstovima na engleskom se često elective cesarean upotrebljava i za carski bez medicinskih indikacija* (npr. "In 1998 the British Medical Journal lent legitimacy to the issue by publishing a discussion on the question "Should doctors perform an elective caesarean section on request?""
> 			
> ...


Da li ti tvrdiš da se apsolutno nigdje izraz elective cesarean ne odnosi i na one bez indikacija? Odnosno, da se uvijek u stručnoj literaturi elective cesarean upotrebljava za carski zbog indikacija, a elective cesarean on request za carski bez indikacija, na zahtjev trudnice?




> Sukladno tome citat Vedrane V koji su sad ispod staviti nije tocan!!!
> Ona kaze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Za carski za koji ne postoje indikacije, nego samo zahtjev rodilje, *ne postoji terminologija*, valjda jer se ne bi ni smio raditi 
> 			
> ...


Ovdje se ne radi o familijarnosti (i hvala što me kontinuirano prosvjetljuješ   :Love:  ), nego o objašnjenju koje sam dobila od ginekologa Hrvatskog društva za perinatalnu medicinu kada smo radili plan poroda.

----------


## VedranaV

> Ne upotrebljava se nikako samo izraz elective cesarean za carski bez med. indikacija nego se upotrebljava tocno ovako:elective caesarean section on request. Sto definitivno nije isto.


Npr. u tekstu u CMAJ nigdje ne piše točno ovako "elective caeserean section on request".

----------


## Ancica

Ajme, sto se volimo hvatati na rijeci!

Ja se ispricavam sto sam izgleda ja prouzrocila ovu najzadnju fku, u mojoj neinformiranosti, tupavosti i sto-imam-uopce-otvarat-usta-kad-nemam-lijecnicku-diplomu-statusu, jer sam rekla elektivni carski rez a nisam precizirala da tu mislim da carski rez koji se radi po zahtjevu majke (ili nekog drugog) a za kojeg nema medicinskih indikacija (ili indicija? da me opet ne bi netko hvatao za rijes i enciklopedijsko njeno znacenje).

Al mi je istom i zao vidjeti da umjesto da te se pita (lijepim tonom) na sto si mislio, istom se skace i hvata za rijec kao da bi se dokazalo da nemas pojma jer si upotrijebio krivu, neprimjerenu ili nepreciznu rijec.

I jos da napomenem, onom nekom tko je pitanje postavio o sluzbenom stavu rode, je da,, da malo vise surfate ovim forumom, bi znali da kad korisnik nesto napise i usput je clan rode, da je to sto je napisao u svrhu rodinog glasnogovornistva.

Ovdje smo svi kao i vi - samo korisnici (jedino sto se velika vecina nas ne skriva iza "Gost" imena).

Ako je nesto sluzbeni stav udruge, to ce se i naglasiti i doci ce od za to odgovornih ljudi.

Isto kao sto i ja ne pretpostavljam da su stavovi od fancy, i hrpe drugih gostova koji naizgled dolaze iz zdravstvene struke, sluzbeni stavovi njihove struke.

----------


## VedranaV

Indikacija, Ančice, indikacija   :Love:  .

----------


## Ancica

Vedrana,   :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

Ih, kad zurim



> I jos da napomenem, onom nekom tko je pitanje postavio o sluzbenom stavu rode, je da,, da malo vise surfate ovim forumom, bi znali da kad korisnik nesto napise i usput je clan rode, da je *to sto je napisao jos uvijek njegov osobni stav, a ne* u svrhu rodinog glasnogovornistva.
> 
> Ovdje smo svi kao i vi - samo korisnici (jedino sto se velika vecina nas ne skriva iza "Gost" imena).
> 
> Ako je nesto sluzbeni stav udruge, to ce se i naglasiti i doci ce od za to odgovornih ljudi.
> 
> Isto kao sto i ja ne pretpostavljam da su stavovi od fancy, i hrpe drugih gostova koji naizgled dolaze iz zdravstvene struke, sluzbeni stavovi njihove struke.

----------


## samaritanka

mislim da su ovi kaj su navodno iz struke ziherica previse mladi...pa skuzavaju sve od rijeci do rijeci sto im knjige pisu...

----------


## fancy usisivac

Elektuvni zahvati su bez obzira o kojem se tipu zahvata radi /carski, operacija zucnjaka, op.kuka/ oni koji su unaprijed dogovoreni. Termin sluzi da bi se razlikovao od hitnog zahvata jer kad se analiziraju komplikacije onda ih je jako bitno razdvojiti jer nije isto jel si necemu pristupao navrat nanos ili si imao pripremu i planiranje.




> Da li ti tvrdiš da se apsolutno nigdje izraz elective cesarean ne odnosi i na one bez indikacija? Odnosno, da se uvijek u stručnoj literaturi elective cesarean upotrebljava za carski zbog indikacija, a elective cesarean on request za carski bez indikacija, na zahtjev trudnice?


Elektivni carski naravno da ukljucuje i one bez jasne medicinske indikacije, a na zahtjev rodilje. Elektivni je siri pojam od carskog na zahtjev, i kad se pise o elektivnog carskom onda se uglavnom odmah u uvodu naglasava koje su bile indikacije za zahvat ili se naglasi da se radilo iskljucivo o zahtjevu zene. 
U zadnje vrijeme neki pokusavaju umjesto elektivni i hitni uvesti izraze primarni i sekundarni kako bi izbjegli zavrzlame oko terminologije.

----------


## Ancica

OK. Ja sam uvijek za ovo sto ti govoris (indicirani, nehitni carski) koristila izraz _planirani carski_ (taj termin se koristio u krugu u kojem sam se ja kretala kad mi je to bilo aktualno). Sad mi je jasnije na sto ti mislis (i na sto drugi mozda misle) kada govore o elektivnom carskom.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> I jos da napomenem, onom nekom tko je pitanje postavio o sluzbenom stavu rode, je da,, da malo vise surfate ovim forumom, bi znali da kad korisnik nesto napise i usput je clan rode, da je to sto je napisao jos uvijek njegov osobni stav, a ne u svrhu rodinog glasnogovornistva.


Ancice, ne znam je li ti to bila namjera ali zaista si napisala sljedece




> Nitko ne kaze da su stvari crno-bijele. Mozda se o ovom pitanju lome koplja u modernoj ginekologoji onda valja reci da Rodina grupa koja se zalaze za humanizaciju poroda u ovom trenutku stoji na onoj strani koja ne podrzava elektivni carski kao najbolji izbor za majku i dijete, ali, u skladu s nasim zalaganjem za pravo izbora, taj izbor (nadamo se, educirani) ostavlja


Znaci, nije bilo ostavljeno prostora da se tumaci drugacije nego sto si napisala, napisala si da je stav odredjene grupe u okviru udruge. Ne znam zasto bi se trebalo podrazumijevati da je to tvoj stav.

----------


## Sun

e ovo je lijepo objašnjenje pojmova, hvala fancy

----------


## fancy usisivac

Tocno tako Ancice, elektivni se koristi za unaprijed planirani o bilo kojem kirurskog zahvatu se radilo. Napominjem da se za op. uklanjanja zucnjaka kaze elektivna kolecistektomija ako ju planiras na mirno, recimo 4-6 tjedana po smirivanju upale, a hitna ako ju radis zbog komplikacija kamenaca ili slicno. 
Elektivni versus hitni su pojmovi zaista u svakodnevnoj praksi.

----------


## mama courage

ako se vec ne zeli priznati da su elektivni carski rez (na zahtjev ili bez) i neasistirani porod doma istovjetni kad pricamo o pravu zhene na izbor (pa stoga s te tocke gledista - nacelno - oba komotno mogu biti objavljena na portalu)... onda me zanimaju ove zrinkine rijeci (koje sluze kao opravdanje zasto nema pricha o cr na zahtjev na portalu)... 




> elektivni carski (_na zahtjev_ tocnije recheno) nije ispravan izbor jer je u suprotnonosti sa nasim ciljem smanjenja broja nepotrebnih intervencija, rizican je i za majku i za dijete


ako ste objavili prichu o neasistiranom porodu doma ocigledno je da smatrate da nije rizican za majku i dijete, tj. bolje receno zanima me po cemu je takav cr rizicniji za majku i dijete nego neasistirani porod doma?  :?  

ovo posljednje pitanje je upuceno fancy:
jel se pod _nepotrebne intervencije_  moze smatrati i nepotrebna (tj. ne nepotrebna nego voznja koja se mogla izbjeci da se uopce nije radjalo doma) voznja s hitnom od doma do bolnice, tj. koliko takva jedna intervencija steti djetetu?

----------


## Ancica

> Ancice, ne znam je li ti to bila namjera ali zaista si napisala sljedece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nitko ne kaze da su stvari crno-bijele. Mozda se o ovom pitanju lome koplja u modernoj ginekologoji onda valja reci da Rodina grupa koja se zalaze za humanizaciju poroda u ovom trenutku stoji na onoj strani koja ne podrzava elektivni carski kao najbolji izbor za majku i dijete, ali, u skladu s nasim zalaganjem za pravo izbora, taj izbor (nadamo se, educirani) ostavlja
> 			
> ...


Da, mozda je to tesko za razumjeti (a i objasniti) ako nisi u ukljucen u sam rad Rode (nije ovo kritika, nego samo pokusavam objasniti).

Ovo ce biti OT i nadam se da mi nitko nece zamjeriti, a mozda ce pomoci u razjasnjenju ovog specificnog pitanja (nadam se da nece napraviti jos vecu zbrku  :/ , nije da mi se ne dogodi katkad takvo sto   :Embarassed:  )

Roda je udruga koja je prvo i osnovno udruga _roditelja u akciji_ odnosno udruga roditelja koji se zele aktivirati i svojim aktivnim doprinosom poboljsati uvjete roditeljstva i djetinjstva u Hrvatskoj. Ovo nije homogena udruga u smislu da svi u udruzi misle isto. Cak suprotno, cesto nam se misljenja razlikuju po razlicitim pitanjima. Imamo neke osnove koje su dio nase biti, a opisane su u nasem statutu, ali nase djelovanje zasniva se na roditeljima (i onima koji ce tek postati roditelji, a i mozda onima koji niti ne planiraju ali svejedno zele doprinjeti) i njihovim zeljama za promjenama u odredenom podrucju ili odredenim podrucjima. Tako imas grupu roditelja koji zele promijeniti uvjete u rodilistima i opcenito humanizirati trdunocu i radanje u Hrvatskoj, imas grupu koja se zalaze za jacanje i cuvanje prava roditelja i djece, grupu koja se zalaze za promicanje dojenja, grupu koja se zalaze za MPO prava, grupu koja radi na temi platnenih pelena, grupu koja radi na temi sigurnosti djece u prometu, preciznije uporabi djecjih autosjedalica, pa grupu koja radi na poboljsanju uvjeta u vrticima i skolama, pa grupu... ma sigurno sam sad jos hrpu njih zaboravila popisat i nek mi ne zamjere. Neki clanovi su aktivni samo u jednom od ovih podrucja, neki u vise njih. Roda nam pruza gnijezdo gdje mozemo zajednicki raditi, pomagati jedni drugima, suradivati, uskakati i bodriti se. Ono sto nam je zajednicko je, izmedu ostalog, zelja da mijenjamo drustvo (u sirokom i uskom smislu rijeci) kako bi ono postalo odgovorno prema djeci.

Clanovi Rode ne moraju se slagati, i ne slazu se, po svakom pitanju. Ali znaju da nisu tu da bi se sa svima slagali vec da poprave situaciju u podrucju koje njih najvise interesira. Pa ces tako medu rodama naci mnoge koje bas ne interesira tema humanizacije porodaja, onih koje bas ne zanima promocija dojenja, one koje bas ne zanima vrticka tematika, one koje bas ne zanimaju autosjedalice, one koje bas ne zanima MPO. Ili ih mozda zanima, ili imaju stav, koji nije u skladu sa stavovima grupe koja radi na toj tematici.

Pa tako ni Udruga, kao cjelina, nema apriori stav o svemu, o svakom pitanju koje se moze izvuci iz rukava. Ono se, kad se pojavi potreba za njim, diskutira, slaze i usaglasava, u konzultaciji s radnom grupom cije se tematike to pitanje tice, UO-om i ponekad sirokim clanstvom (znaci ne samo onima koji se tom tematikom u Rodi bave).

I od tud ovo sto sam ja napisala, kad sam spominjala stav radne grupe za humanizaciju porodaja. Mada, niti on nije opet sluzben u klasicnom smislu rijeci, nego vise predstavlja struju razmisljanja, a ako je potrebno bas iznijeti sluzbeni stav u strogom smislu rijeci, onda bi trebalo zatraziti od voditelja te grupe da se on i iznese (a iznijeti ce se kao i gore opisan proces o stavovima udruge - kroz konzultaciju s clanovima i svima u Rodi kojih bi se taj stav trebao ticati).

Jako je tesko ovo sve objasniti jer je percepcija Rode u javnosti jedno, a Roda cesto nesto sasvim drugo.

----------


## Ancica

> Tocno tako Ancice, elektivni se koristi za unaprijed planirani o bilo kojem kirurskog zahvatu se radilo. Napominjem da se za op. uklanjanja zucnjaka kaze elektivna kolecistektomija ako ju planiras na mirno, recimo 4-6 tjedana po smirivanju upale, a hitna ako ju radis zbog komplikacija kamenaca ili slicno. 
> Elektivni versus hitni su pojmovi zaista u svakodnevnoj praksi.


Hvala  :Smile: 

Jel se u hrvatskom jeziku koristi izraz planirani carski?

----------

ne, u strucnim krugovima kaze se carski na hladno.

----------


## mama courage

> al ipak je, jelte, doktorica, nešto što na ovim prostorima još uvijek samo po sebi izaziva


 :? pa u raspravama s medicinskom tematikom ne vidim nista sporno da se klanjamo strucnom (med.) znanju. druga je stvar da je tema ovog topika pletenje il postojanje crnih rupa u svemiru.

pishuci dosta po forumima vidim koliko ljudi grijeshe, da ne velim (tvrdoglavo) baljezgaju (i uz pomoc google-a) kad se recimo dohvate pravne tematike (recimo: da optuzenik mora dokazati svoju nevinost i sl.) i da se tada rasprava (na moju zalost) vishe svodi na objasnjavanje osnovnih pravnih pojmova, nego na konstruktivnu raspravu gdje imam sugovornika (znanjem) dostojnog da mi parira u strucnoj raspravi.

----------


## maria71

crne rupe postoje,imamo jednu poveliku u centru galaksije

----------


## Gost

ajd da je netko i sveznadara poklopio...
fiskal ili doktor,ista raca u svakom slucaju...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

> ako ste objavili prichu o neasistiranom porodu doma ocigledno je da smatrate da nije rizican za majku i dijete, tj. bolje receno zanima me po cemu je takav cr rizicniji za majku i dijete nego neasistirani porod doma?


mene ovo isto zanima

----------


## fancy usisivac

odgovor Ancici: u HR koriste se termini: elektivni ako bas govoris negdje sluzbeno, planirani carski, dogovoreni  i ono bas u zargonu svakodnevno kazes operacija ili carski rez  na hladno. 
Ali to jos uvijek ne objasnjava indikaciju zasto se izvodi, znaci  elektivni ili na hladno moze biti zbog cijelog niza indikacija izmedju ostalog i na zahtjev zene.  

MC je pitala:




> jel se pod nepotrebne intervencije moze smatrati i nepotrebna (tj. ne nepotrebna nego voznja koja se mogla izbjeci da se uopce nije radjalo doma) voznja s hitnom od doma do bolnice, tj. koliko takva jedna intervencija steti djetetu?


Moze biti ukoliko je za transport potrebno vise vremena nego sto trazi brzina rjesavanja komplikacije koja je nastala. Ako imas dovoljno vremena za transport a primjetio si komplikaciju onda transport ne skodi. Isto tako dok traje transport recimo moze se skupiti ekipa za recimo carski. Medjutim, problemi nastupaju ukoliko rjesavanje komplikacije zahtjeva manje vremena nego sto traje transport. To je razlog zasto neke zemlje imaju stroze kriterije za porod kod kuce.

----------

> a meni se čini da tu puno važnije ispada "tko", a ne "što" . 
> mada ni FU ginekologija i porodništvo nije struka, al ipak je, jelte, doktorica, nešto što na ovim prostorima još uvijek samo po sebi izaziva


Je, da, gosti na ovom topicu ni slučajno ne mogu objektivno procijeniti čija  argumentacija drži vodu, već se, budući da se  ionako ne znaju služiti vlastitom pameću, povode za onima koji su tu pamet, valjda, dokazali titulom ispred imena.
To nasreću ne govori o gostima već  o onima koji  donose ovakve, rekla bih, "balkaniše"  zaključke.
Zanima me i  hoće li Petrina priča, kad jednom bude objavljena biti nadopunjena i na Rodinom portalu?

----------


## zrinka

> jel se pod nepotrebne intervencije moze smatrati i nepotrebna (tj. ne nepotrebna nego voznja koja se mogla izbjeci da se uopce nije radjalo doma) voznja s hitnom od doma do bolnice, tj. koliko takva jedna intervencija steti djetetu?


te




> Moze biti ukoliko je za transport potrebno vise vremena nego sto trazi brzina rjesavanja komplikacije koja je nastala. Ako imas dovoljno vremena za transport a primjetio si komplikaciju onda transport ne skodi. Isto tako dok traje transport recimo moze se skupiti ekipa za recimo carski. Medjutim, problemi nastupaju ukoliko rjesavanje komplikacije zahtjeva manje vremena nego sto traje transport. To je razlog zasto neke zemlje imaju stroze kriterije za porod kod kuce



uz ovaj citat ide i pitanje - jel to znaci da bi se trebali zabraniti onda porodi u makarskoj, sinju ili metkovicu koji je i sat vremena udaljen od najblize bolnice?

----------


## zrinka

ja imam par pitanja za goste i druge

jel mislite da je stanje u HR rodilistima, sto se tice uvjeta i skrbi za zene i majke?
ako smatrate da nije zadovoljavajuce stanje, jel mislite da je uzrok samo materijalne prirode?
mislite li da su u HR potrebna baby i mother friendly rodilista?
mislite li da su potrebne neke promjene u nacinima vodjenja poroda i boravka majke i djeteta u rodilistima ili ne?
ako smatrate da bi trebalo nesto mijenjati, kako mislite stvoriti uvjete za promjenu?
smatrate li da bi majke, buduce majke i roditelje trebalo zanimati stanje u rodilistima i da li bi  opcenito ljudi trebali reagirati ako nisu zadovoljnim radom institucija ili ne? ili su promjene jedino moguce ako ih struka trazi?

----------

Zrinka, ploča ti se pokvarila, stalno pitaš stvari na koje si već dobila odgovore.

----------


## Ancica

Pa ja neznam recimo koji su tvoj odgovori na ta pitanja, i jel se medu desecima postova Gostova na ovom topiku nalazi bas neki odgovor tebe -Gosta.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> uz ovaj citat ide i pitanje - jel to znaci da bi se trebali zabraniti onda porodi u makarskoj, sinju ili metkovicu koji je i sat vremena udaljen od najblize bolnice?


Ono sto sam napisala za transport vrijedi za bilo koji transport kad nastupi komplikacija, od kuce do bolnice i od  nabrojanih mjesta do bolnice.
Nastala "komplikacija" se ne ponasa razlicito vozili tebe od doma do bolnice ili od Sinja do bolnice.

----------

> uz ovaj citat ide i pitanje - jel to znaci da bi se trebali zabraniti onda porodi u makarskoj, sinju ili metkovicu koji je i sat vremena udaljen od najblize bolnice?


to i jest jedan od temeljnih razloga zasto se razmatra zatvaranje tih rodilista. 




> jel mislite da je stanje u HR rodilistima, sto se tice uvjeta i skrbi za zene i majke?


razgovaramo li o stanju u odnosu na ono sto je moguce u hrvatskom zdravstvu limitiranom sa svih strana, a najvise materijalno, u nasim rodilistima su nadljudski dobri uvjeti. Razgovaramo li o onome sto bi trebalo biti, onda nasim rodilistima mnogo toga nedostaje.




> ako smatrate da nije zadovoljavajuce stanje, jel mislite da je uzrok samo materijalne prirode?


Uzrok jest, svidjalo se to tebi ili ne, u najise posto slucajeva materijalne prirode. Mi nemamo mogucnost da postoje u jednoj smjeni jednako primalja koliko i stolova za radjanje, mi nemamo dovoljno osoblja (da ne spominjemo lijecnike), mi nemamo osnovnih preduvjeta da rodilji stvorimo intimniji i bolji ugodjaj za radjanje. U predradjaonama je po osam kreveta, prostor je limitiran, kako bi izgledalo da se svih osam rodilja pocne setati i skakutati- za to trebaju i odredjene prostorije. Kako bi izgledalo da se porodi ne pozuruju- ostale bi zene radjale u hodniku? Itd. Osnovni preduvjet za poboljsanje uvjeta u rodilistima je novac. Osoblja ima svakakvog- ljubaznog i manje ljubaznog, to je nesto sto bi se, recimo, moglo besplatno dobiti, ali to ne bi amnestiralo sve gore navedeno.




> mislite li da su u HR potrebna baby i mother friendly rodilista?


naravno da jesu, zar je to ikad bilo sporno? Opcenito je potrebna senzibilizacija prema obiteljima s djecom, majkama s djecom, ocevima s djecom i opcenito djecom. Hrvatska je jedna od baby unfriendly zemalja i to se vidi na svakom koraku, pa cak i u mojem domu zdravlja gdje ne postoji ni najobicnija rampa preko stubista koje vodi u sve tri pedijatrijske ordinacije tako da su majke koje nose kilica preko tih stepenica sasvim svakodnevna pojava. No cim se to spomene, spomenimo i temeljnu stavku- novac. Kojim ce se izgraditi, renovirati ili stovec sadasnja hrvatska rodilista.




> mislite li da su potrebne neke promjene u nacinima vodjenja poroda i boravka majke i djeteta u rodilistima ili ne?


Mislim da je potrebna bolja komunikacija lijecnika i rodilje. Za sto nije uvijek samo lijecnik kriv. 




> ako smatrate da bi trebalo nesto mijenjati, kako mislite stvoriti uvjete za promjenu?


pritiskom na politicare jer su oni ti koji razdjeljuju novac




> smatrate li da bi majke, buduce majke i roditelje trebalo zanimati stanje u rodilistima i da li bi opcenito ljudi trebali reagirati ako nisu zadovoljnim radom institucija ili ne? ili su promjene jedino moguce ako ih struka trazi?


promjene su moguce na sve nacine. Ali jedini nacin da do njih realno dodje je pritisak na politicare, po mogucnosti, realan, stvaran, bez simbolicnih siba na Markovom trgu za koje ni klinci vise ne mare, a kamoli javnost.

A daj ti sad meni nesto odgovori. Kakve veze ima ovo sto ispitujes sa cinjenicom da je neasistirani porod u zemlji nelegalan, zakonski zabranjen (neodgovoran, potencijalno opasan za majku i dijete itd.itd) i da su ga Rode svejedno stavile na portal pod krinkom da zena ima pravo izabrati mjesto i nacin poroda, a istodobno se cuju nerijetki glasovi Roda protiv zenina zahtjeva za elektivan carski? Smatras li da je to odgovorno ponasanje jedne udruge? Mislis li da postoji i najmanja mogucnost da neko labilnije zensko stvorenje procita takvu pricu i odluci radjati doma? Mislis li da se guglajuci moze skupiti relevantan broj  strucnih informacija o porodu kako bi se moglo parirati lijecnicima? Smatras li da je takav nacin komunikacije s lijecnicima i strukom dobar i da se tako ostvaruje zajednicki cilj? Mislis li da treba pljuvati po lijecnicima u radjaonama baratajuci s polovicnim informacijama? Podrzavas li zenu koja tvrdi da bi mogla roditi sljedece dijete doma jer bi znala prepoznati eventualnu komplikaciju samo na osnovu toga da je vec pet puta rodila? Mislis li zaista da zena- rodilja moze intubirati novorodjence ili reagirati u slucaju hitne potrebe samo na temelju nabacanih i polovicnih procitanih informacija? Smatras li da treba pokusati uspostaviti dijalog s lijecnicima- porodnicarima i, zasto ne, javno navesti imena i prezimena onih koji su rigidniji u pristupu zeni i porodu? I javno peporuciti one koji zeni- trudnici i rodilji pristupaju s punom pozornoscu? Mislis li da je nacin na koji je Roda krenula s porodima zaista jedini i dobar kako bi se nesto u Lijepoj nasoj i promijenilo?

----------


## Saradadevii

> Međutim, stav rode kako ne moze "ignorirati cinjenicu postojanja neasistiranog poroda" (ma što to uopće značilo) u slučaju kad majka osjeti da ne bi u bolnici mogla izbjeći intervenciju jest vrlo, vrlo licemjeran. Ni jedna od vas ne bi to napravila, _jer ni jedna nije toliko neodgovorna prema sebi i nerođenom djetetu_.


Gost, mislim da se varas, samo ne znam koliko, je li malo il' jako... 
U italicu bi prije pasao strah nego (ne)odgovornost.


Ako netko ima pricu o elektivnom carskom bez medicinskih indikacija, a opet s nekim indikacijama ili bez ikakvih indikacija, na zahtjev ili kako god da se zvalo, neka se javi na price s poroda pa ce se razmotriti mogucnost objavljivanja.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Uzrok jest, svidjalo se to tebi ili ne, u najise posto slucajeva materijalne prirode. Mi nemamo mogucnost da postoje u jednoj smjeni jednako primalja koliko i stolova za radjanje, mi nemamo dovoljno osoblja (da ne spominjemo lijecnike), mi nemamo osnovnih preduvjeta da rodilji stvorimo intimniji i bolji ugodjaj za radjanje. U predradjaonama je po osam kreveta, prostor je limitiran, kako bi izgledalo da se svih osam rodilja pocne setati i skakutati- za to trebaju i odredjene prostorije. Kako bi izgledalo da se porodi ne pozuruju- ostale bi zene radjale u hodniku? Itd. Osnovni preduvjet za poboljsanje uvjeta u rodilistima je novac. Osoblja ima svakakvog- ljubaznog i manje ljubaznog, to je nesto sto bi se, recimo, moglo besplatno dobiti, ali to ne bi amnestiralo sve gore navedeno.


Novac moze kupiti stvari, platiti ljude, renovirati prostor, nabaviti alternativne rekvizite, ali ne moze napraviti obrat u stavovima, idejama, iskustvima, pristupu, imaginaciji onih koji porodu prisustvuju.
 A to je kljucno za "humanizaciju" radjanja, a ne rekviziti, prostorije, dekor...

Kako bi izgledalo da se porodi ne pozuruju- ostale bi zene radjale u hodniku? Ne. Zene se ne bi bespotrebno povlacile u predtrudovima po rodilistu, nego bi ih poslali doma, jer je tamo najbolje mjesto da se od predtrudova dodje do utemeljenog poroda. Ali promijeniti pristup iz jedne rutine zadrzavanja i ubrzavanja u takvu rutinu je mali kopernikanski obrat, materijalno jeftin, ali mentalno jako zahtijevan.




> U predradjaonama je po osam kreveta, prostor je limitiran, kako bi izgledalo da se svih osam rodilja pocne setati i skakutati- za to trebaju i odredjene prostorije


I osam kreveta zauzima puno prostora. Ideja da je krevet potreban (a ne, recimo, stolac ili strunjaca ili nesto trece) je isto odnekuda dosla i suvereno vlada. Propitati tu ideju i razmotriti alternativu je isto mentalno zahtjevno, materijalno manje zahtijevno.

(babica na celu primaljskog odsjeka moje lokalne bolnice, koja je muskarac   :Smile:  , i koji je vrlo proneinterventan, trebao se boriti rukama i nogama da mu u nove prostorije centra za radjanje ne ubace krevete, nego samo neke strunjace. Nije uspio, tj. uspio je samo u jednoj sobi u kojoj su stavili kadu. Kaze da je nemoguce bilo postici da ne ubace krevet, ma koliko se trudio.)

Politicari su nekakav slag na kraju. Kada se sve ispod njih uzbuni, onda oni dolaze na scenu, uredbama za prikupljanje poena.

Da postoji neki procelnik rodilista kojemu se zbio u glavi obrat, potpomognut kojim kolegom, kolegicom i/li primaljom, takodjer preobracenima, moglo bi se "humanizirati" rodiliste gotovo preko noci.
U nedostatku toga, najbolji je siguran i postojan pritisak iz baze. 
Dakle, gosce i domacice, trazimo ono sto nam pripada, ako nam je stalo do "humanizacije" radjanja, do individualnog pristupa i mogucnosti izbora (a svi se izgleda izjasnjavaju da im je do toga stalo, premda mozemo pod tim razlicite stvari zamisljati....)

Roda se bavi ovim drugim izravno (pritisak iz baze), a ovim prvim (profesionalni obrati) neizravno.
Ako nikako drugacije, onda po nacelu da je svakom profiju uglavnom stalo da sazna sto o njegovom radu misle klijenti i kako da na najbolji nacin odgovori na njihove potrebe; premda tradicionalno policija, ucitelji i lijecnici su manje od ostalih bili zainteresirani za ovakav feedback, ali i to se mijenja.

----------


## zrinka

gost, hvala na odgovorima
 :Smile:  

krenut cu od ztvog zadnjeg pitanja





> Mislis li da je nacin na koji je Roda krenula s porodima zaista jedini i dobar kako bi se nesto u Lijepoj nasoj i promijenilo


jedini kome je stalo promijeniti ustaljenu praksu u rodilistima su zasad rode i udruga primalja koja je u zadnje vrijeme malo zivnula...

ja bih osobno bila najsretnija kad se ne bi morale recimo baviti ovim, ma kad ne bi opce imale posla kao rode i kad bi stvari funckionirale kako treba u ovoj drzavi...

ali, mi smo krenule, nismo jedine, ali smo prve i najglasnije (a mozda si laskam, ali moje vidjenje stvari)

je li to jedini nacin za promjenu, ne znam....ali to jest nas nacin....
kako je problem kompleksan, kao i drugi problemi kojima se bavimo, vrsimo pritisak i na institucije, i na vladu, osvjescujemo zene, koje pocinju traziti dugaciji pristup, suradjujemo s nekim lijecnicima i primaljama otvorenim za promjene, izdajemo letke i brosuru, za medije govorimo o ovoj problematici i , sukladno nasim mogucnostima, to su neki vidovi kako djelujemo...

moje pitanje vama sam bas postavila s namjerom da vidim sto vi mislite o porodima u hr i promjenama i nacinu kako mijenjati.....

nemam nista protiv da nam se u tim promjenama pridruzi tko god moze i zna, otvoreni smo za savjete sa strane, i suradnju u ostvarenje nasih ciljeva....

ali smo svjesni cinjenice da smo kao reformatorska udruga cesto na udaru institucija i dijela struke kojoj nije do promjena....

----------


## zrinka

> Kakve veze ima ovo sto ispitujes sa cinjenicom da je neasistirani porod u zemlji nelegalan, zakonski zabranjen (neodgovoran, potencijalno opasan za majku i dijete itd.itd) i da su ga Rode svejedno stavile na portal pod krinkom da zena ima pravo izabrati mjesto i nacin poroda, a istodobno se cuju nerijetki glasovi Roda protiv zenina zahtjeva za elektivan carski?


ta nes(p)retna prica s poroda je tu gdje je, nismo znali pozadinu price, nazalost, nije prva prica o neasistiranom porodu kod kuce u HR i nazalost, zaboravili smo odmah staviti disclaimer, kao kod prve price.....
elektivni carski je u suporotnosti sa onim za sto se zalazemo a to je da se porod pocne smatrati fizioloskim procesom i da se 'vrati' zeni, i rizican je i za majku i za dijete (nemoj mi traziti da ti vadim sstudije, znas i sama da i ti ja ja mozemo svoje tvrdnje potkrijepiti svaka svojim studijama)




> Smatras li da je to odgovorno ponasanje jedne udruge?


ne smatram




> Mislis li da postoji i najmanja mogucnost da neko labilnije zensko stvorenje procita takvu pricu i odluci radjati doma?


meni je ovo smijesno, ima na internetu puno stranica koje govore i podrzavaju porod kod kuce a bas bi rodin portak bio _kriv_? ma daj




> Mislis li da se guglajuci moze skupiti relevantan broj strucnih informacija o porodu kako bi se moglo parirati lijecnicima?


porod je moj, ne lijcnikov, to zelim naglasiti
u problematicnom porodu lijecnik ti i ne treba, dovoljne su primalje (i tako se i radi u nekim nasim rodilistima)
svako bice na svijetu moze roditit, a koliko njih imaju strucnu osobu pokraj sebe? koliko, zadnjih 100,200 godina lijecnik je poceo prisustvovati porodu
zar one zene prije nisu mogle  roditi bez?
hocu reci, super za lijecnike, potrebni su posebno kod nekih poroda, kod nekih su dovoljne primalje, ma volim ja njih, ali - 





> Smatras li da je takav nacin komunikacije s lijecnicima i strukom dobar i da se tako ostvaruje zajednicki cilj?


uh, koliko sastanaka slijecnicima, i okruglih stolova,
samo, nisam stekla dojam da i oni imaju zajednicki cilj kao nas...




> Mislis li da treba pljuvati po lijecnicima u radjaonama baratajuci s polovicnim informacijama?


ne, ne mislim
zena u radjaoni treba biti u porodu, ne u svadji s lijecnicima
ja zelim da porodi ovdje budu kao u ljubljani recimo, zasto opce ja moram znati ista o porodu, tu je osoblje koje ce mi pruziti skrb (mislis da zena u svedksoj, prosjecna, opce briga brigu oko epiziotomije?, ona zna da ju nece napraviti ako nije neophodna, a ako je naprave a nisu trebali, moze ih tuziti




> Podrzavas li zenu koja tvrdi da bi mogla roditi sljedece dijete doma jer bi znala prepoznati eventualnu komplikaciju samo na osnovu toga da je vec pet puta rodila?


ne nuzno, zavisi o kojoj zeni se radi
saradadevii bi podrzala, jer ju poznam i znam da ako je ona tako odlucila a znam da je zrela i normalna zena, tko sma ja da joj govori suprotno  :Smile: 




> Mislis li zaista da zena- rodilja moze intubirati novorodjence ili reagirati u slucaju hitne potrebe samo na temelju nabacanih i polovicnih procitanih informacija?


ne znam




> Smatras li da treba pokusati uspostaviti dijalog s lijecnicima- porodnicarima i, zasto ne, javno navesti imena i prezimena onih koji su rigidniji u pristupu zeni i porodu?


apsolutno se slazem




> I javno peporuciti one koji zeni- trudnici i rodilji pristupaju s punom pozornoscu?


to i radimo 

 :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Zrinka, ja mislim da se vec nesto znacajno dogodilo sto bi se trebalo razraditi, ali cini mi se s tim odmah krenuti u praksu.

Majino prisustvo na Egicinom porodu!!! Bravo Maja i Egica!!!

Oformiti grupu majki koje ce pojedinacno ici zenama na porode, prije toga upoznati buduce rodilje, ako ih se vec ne poznaje...Ta grupa bi bila posebno educirana i senzibilizirana...za probleme oko poroda i nakon poroda...To je moj prijedlog...

----------

> i koji je vrlo proneinterventan, trebao se boriti rukama i nogama da mu u nove prostorije centra za radjanje ne ubace krevete, nego samo neke strunjace. Nije uspio, tj. uspio je samo u jednoj sobi u kojoj su stavili kadu. Kaze da je nemoguce bilo postici da ne ubace krevet, ma koliko se trudio.)


Naravno da mu nisu dozvolili, taman posla. Odakle uopće ideja sve žene žele rađati na strunjačama  :?  :? 
Zrinka 



> zaboravili smo odmah staviti disclaimer, kao kod prve price.....


Nemoj, molim te. Stavile ste disclaimer samo zbog ove rasprave, i to nakon više od nekoliko dana, nakon što su gosti praktički iznudili potrebu njegovog stavljanja. Pročitaj prvi i drugi topic na ovu temu pa se prisjeti. U međuvremenu, od stavljanja priče na portal do stavljanja disclaimera članice ovog foruma su zdušno branile Petrin "informirani" izbor, i nakon njezinog ispada na ovom pdf-u, i nakon pojavljivanja njene priče na blogu.
Elektivni carski je u suprotnosti sa onim za što se zalažete, osim u slučaju kad je on potreban nekoj od Roda. Onda je, ipak, opravdan. 
Žena koju bi podržala da rodi doma, rodila je uz dvije babice, a ne neasistirano....

----------


## samaritanka

Zrinka, ovo gore je bio moj prijedlog kako nesto od navika u bolnicama promjeniti. Mislim da se bespotrebno zamarate s gostima. Pustite ih da se malo dinstaju, to uvijek pomaze kod onih koji nisu citali Pepeljugu.

----------

> Pustite ih da se malo dinstaju, to uvijek pomaze kod onih koji nisu citali Pepeljugu.


 :Taps:  
U stvarnosti princ oženi jednu od zločestih, a bogatih sestara. Pepeljuga je priča za malu djecu.

----------


## zrinka

> Elektivni carski je u suprotnosti sa onim za što se zalažete, osim u slučaju kad je on potreban nekoj od Roda. Onda je, ipak, opravdan. 
> Žena koju bi podržala da rodi doma, rodila je uz dvije babice, a ne neasistirano....


ja ga ne podrzavam, niti roda - ne znam koja je to roda rodila s carskim na zahtjev? (brzo reci pa da je pozovemo na disciplinsku   :Grin:  )

u slucaju koji je daniela navela, radi se o fobiji, strahu od poroda i takav strah ima i svoju medicinsku dijagnozu ....


sto se tice saradadevii, kad bi radjala 5. dijete si pitala, ne za prvo 
 :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

samaritanka, hvala   :Smile:

----------

> slucaju koji je daniela navela, radi se o fobiji, strahu od poroda i takav strah ima i svoju medicinsku dijagnozu ....


A druge žene koje ga traže čine to zbog uživanja u rezanju i anestetiziranju, ne zbog straha od poroda :lol
Dakle, ako žena iz straha od poroda dogovori carski, to Roda opravdava?
Jesi se zaplela :/

----------


## zrinka

postoji strah i strah
koja se od nas ne boji poroda, pogotovo kad je prvi - pa ne idemo na elektivni carski na zahtjev...
imas strahove koji zahtjevaju strucno lijecenje i kojih se onda oslobodis imas strahova koji su ozbiljniji i teze izlijecivi
imas strahova koji se daju dobrim razgovorom odagnati....

a imas i jednu pricu na portalu o strahu od poroda, koja je sretno zavrsila, s pomoci psihologa...


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=145&Show=493

----------

> sto se tice saradadevii, kad bi radjala 5. dijete si pitala, ne za prvo


Nisam! Al evo, pitam za Daphne, koja sad vidim na Samaritankinom topicu, nakon što je ovdje tvrdila da ne bi rodila neasistiranom, tamo tvrdi da bi.   :Grin:  Da li bi nju podržala da rodi šesto doma, i po kojim kriterijima biraš žene koje bi podržala a koje ne bi? 
I što, recimo, kada bi slučajno nešto krenulo krivo na neasistiranom, jel bi se grizla što si ju podržala? što bi joj rekla?
Ja se ne bih usudila podržati ni frendicu liječnicu koja rađa sedmo dijete, rekla bih joj vjerojatno da je to njezin izbor i da radi što želi, ali moju podršku ne bi dobila.Divim se ljudima koji s lakoćom podupiru ljude u odlukama koje se mogu imati tragične posljedice....

----------


## samaritanka

Za Goste vrijedi onaj dio o ogledalu i iskrivljenoj slici o samim sebi...

----------

Samaritanka, sva sreća za vašu djecu što vi ipak imate neiskrivljenu sliku o samima sebi u ogledalu, pa ipak shvaćate da vaša vjera u tijelo i izguglano znanje nisu dovoljni za neasistirani porod doma.

----------


## zrinka

ja nemam odgovornost za njenu odluku
odluka je i odgovornost njena

ja sam svojoj frendici, koja je prije par godina isla roditi kuci u svedskoj, naravno, asistirano skoro rekla - nemoj (nije me ni pitala   :Smile: ....ali sam postivala njenu odluku, jer opet, poznavala sam je, kao zrelu osobu, koja nece nepromisljeno donijeti odluku...

svatko, bas svatko ima mogucnost izbora i donosi svoje odluke na onovu vlastitih stavova i procjena...nismo mi odgovorni za druge, ako su ti drugi odrasli...

isto, kao sto bi svakoj koja me upita, rekla nemoj ici na abortus, a njena je odluka, hoce li ili nece...
ne moja...i njena je dogovornost, ne moja...

----------


## zrinka

zene ovdje pitaju ici na amniocentezu ili ne, jer same nisu sigurne sto bi

onda dobiju razlicite odgovore

zamisli da ode, jer su neke rekle da ode i da amniocenteze, u onih 1 % slucajeva zavrsi tragicno

da li su svi na forumu krivi koji su rekli da ode pa da bude mirna?

----------

Zrinka, to su za mene stvari za koje bih uvijek rekla svakom, i najboljoj prijateljici kao i nekome nepoznatome sa foruma  - da odluku mora donijeti sam. Mogu joj reći što bih JA napravila na njenom mjestu, ali savjetovati nekoga u takvim  odlukama nikad.
Za osobe koje su sposobne poduprijeti drugoga u odluci (koju za sebe ne bi donijeli) i ne osjećati baš ništa u slučaju da ta odluka rezultira lošim ishodom  "mislim da su hladni i bez savjesti.

----------


## Ancica

Zrinka ne govori o preporucivanju neasistiranog - vec na podrsku u odluci kakva god da je donesena. Jel vidis razliku?

----------


## Ancica

Barem sam je ja tak skuzila  :Smile:

----------

Jedno je poštivanje tuđih odluka, drugo je podrška drugome u odluci koju na svojoj koži ne bi nikada primijenile. 
Ali ako vi ne vidite ništa licemjerno  u tome, ok...

----------


## samaritanka

Gost dimenzije Pepeljuginog ogledala su puno vece kod velikih nego kod malih ljudi.

----------

koliko dobro poznajemo druge ljude, njihovu "vjeru u vlastito tijelo i snagu" kad je riječ o upuštanju u potencijalno riskantne odluke, je li ok da im pri tom pružamo podršku i ne osjetimo ni mrvu odgovornosti što smo tu podršku dali u slučaju da se sve ne završi kako treba?
ja bih se grizla i to bi mi bio prvi i zadnji put da sam dala takvu podršku...
Samaritanka, ono što je mali korak za čovjeka, još je manji za čovječuljka

----------


## samaritanka

To o cemu ti pricas bi bilo u rangu navodenja nekoga na samoubojstvo..., a u tom rangu sigurno nije porod bez tuđe pomoći. Ako svi imaju pravo izbora i ako porod nije bolest, zašto porod bet tuđe pomoći, ne bi bila mogućnost izbora. 
Zašto je razgovor o tome tebi "navođenje" skoro pa "zločin"?

----------

Prebroj koliko će duša  pod zemlju ako se uspiješ samoubit ili a koliko ako ti ne pođe za rukom neasistirano rodit, možda ćeš shvatiti zašto. 
vjerojatno ne...

----------

bez ili

----------


## samaritanka

Kako to misliš?

----------


## TinnaZ

na kraju mi niste odgovorili (u svjetlu nedostatka novaca), gdje je ušteda što su na mojem porodu bili liječnik+2 primalje, koji su me tako iskasapili i fiziči i psihički, da su se sa mnom bavile još 1 primalja i 1 pedijatrica par sati nakon  poroda. Pedijatrica je kužila i svih onih 8 dana (gdje je tu ušteda), da nekaj ne štima, jer sam ja od bijesa na njezinih 50 riječi odgovarala 1 iscijeđenom kroz zube.
Daklem cure od "premalo novaca", gdje je tu ušteda što su ubrzali porod par sati, kad su poslije samo na njegu i ostale bakraće oko mene potrošili barem 10 puta više. Ma nisu novci presudni, niti u kom slučaju. I za muževe su govorili da nema uvjeta, sad odjednom mogu muževi biti. Negdje su pregradili paravanom boksove i bilo je dobro, a negdje su trebali apartmani za rađanje da puste muževe. 
U Vžd je hotel A kategorije. Krevetima se odavno mogu dići nasloni. Ali ja sam prva uspjela dobiti da taj nsalon i bude podignut. Sad je to normalno, više se nitko ne čudi i nema govora o nekakvom dodatnom trošku oko toga.

Tko više ne želi o mom porodu, molim neka se suzdrži od komentara.

A ja odgovarama na pitanje gdje je bio okidač kod moje dvije kolegice da su dobile upalu bubrega i mokraćovoda: pa npr u tome da je jedna rađala  na nekakvom čudnom stolu gdje su joj visile noge cijelo vrijeme poroda dolje, nije se mogla okrenuti, sva se ukočila, bila je u totalnom stresu brinući se o stvarima koje nemaju veze sa porodom. Druga se danima smrzavala na krevetu gdje je ispod plahte bila guma, svađala sa sestrama da si donese svoju dekicu i stavi ispod da je grije. Imala je epiziotomiju, beba je hranjena na bočicu, ona je dobila naravno i mastitis.
E sad meni bi to bio stres, ogromni.
Možda je taj stres bio okidač.

----------

gost ne brini ti za mene i za moje porode asistirane ili ne. a kad vec citas sve redom na forumu ukljucujuci i samaritankin topic, onda bar ovdje budi dovoljno hrabra pa napisi post kao registrirani clan foruma.
ja sam ovdje samo rekla da ja ni u jednom svom postu na ovom topicu nisam napisala da bi rodila neasistirano

----------


## Saradadevii

> Citat: 
> i koji je vrlo proneinterventan, trebao se boriti rukama i nogama da mu u nove prostorije centra za radjanje ne ubace krevete, nego samo neke strunjace. Nije uspio, tj. uspio je samo u jednoj sobi u kojoj su stavili kadu. Kaze da je nemoguce bilo postici da ne ubace krevet, ma koliko se trudio.)  
> 
> Naravno da mu nisu dozvolili, taman posla. Odakle uopće ideja sve žene žele rađati na strunjačama


odakle ideja da sve zene zele radjati na krevetima?
Svaka ideja dodje odnekuda, zar ne?
Na tom odjelu ima vec soba i soba sa krevetima pa par bez kreveta bi bio alternativni dodatak. 
Ali to je preteska alternativa, kao i mnoge druge stvari, koje su puno jednostavnije od promijene namjestaja.

----------


## samaritanka

Ne radi se o mom samoubojstvu... nego citajuci tvoje postove izgleda da je kako ti to kazeš "navođenje na porod bez tuđe pomoći" u rangu navođenja tj. pripomaganja nekome u (samo)ubojstvu koje se samo uz puno sreće neće dogoditi. 

Zašto žene ne bi bile obavještene da u današnje doba ima žena koje se odlučuju sa ocem svoga djeteta i za ovu soluciju? Zašto je loše misliti pozitivno i na tom polju kada se na svim ostalima preporuča?

----------

Saradadevii, nisam ja ta koja je bila isključiva, već tvoja muška babica.
On je htio izbaciti SVE krevete da bi stavio strunjače, jel tako



> trebao se boriti rukama i nogama da mu u nove prostorije centra za radjanje ne ubace krevete, nego samo neke strunjace. Nije uspio, tj. uspio je samo u jednoj sobi u kojoj su stavili kadu. Kaze da je nemoguce bilo postici da ne ubace krevet, ma koliko se trudio


Ja nemam ništa protiv strunjača, kome se sviđa, nek izvoli. Ali izbaciti ih sve da bi se stavile strunjače mi je  :/

----------

Aha, sad vidim drugi dio posta. Čuj, očito nema toliko žena koje žele rađati na strunjačama da bi dobile za to svoju sobu, ne znam....

----------


## MGrubi

problem kod strunjača je da babica i doktor moraju klečati 
valjda se boje da će ih kičma boliti ili koljena

----------


## TinnaZ

isto kao i kod kade.
Pa kažu neki naši uvaženi ginekolozi - mi kupili kadu, a rodilje neće. Al eto hoće riječku   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

kad sam se doktorom raspravljala o stolcu, stolčiću , klečanju... njegov stav je bio da je to najprirodnije i najzdravije, da je ležanje katastrofa koja se nije smjela desiti
i onda je provalija: trebalo bi imati skafander i jamu ispod rodilje ka kod auta   :Laughing:  
nije mislio ozbiljno   :Smile:  
jedino mu nije baš drago to što ti položaji nisu "pregledni" , al štaš

----------


## Saradadevii

> Aha, sad vidim drugi dio posta. Čuj, očito nema toliko žena koje žele rađati na strunjačama da bi dobile za to svoju sobu, ne znam....


nisu zene te koje su bile protiv neuvodjenja kreveta u nove prostorije (dapace, kada rade istrazivanja sto zene rade u prostoru koji ima razlicite dijelove namjestaja, najmanje je onih koje se penju na bolnicki krevet i tamo provode vrijeme tijekom trudova i pri samom izgonu), nego njegov nadredjeni, tj. nadredjena.
Sto oslikava moje misljenje da nedostatak novca nije  ono sto primarno koci promijene u pristupu radjanju nego stavovi onih koji odlucuju o raspodijeli novca.

----------


## Saradadevii

> problem kod strunjača je da babica i doktor moraju klečati 
> valjda se boje da će ih kičma boliti ili koljena


pogodak u sridu!  :Smile:  
To se cak navodi negdje u nekom proslom dokumentu kao oficijelni razlog otpora protiv "alternativnih polozaja" pri izgonu.
Sada je ponesto drugacije pa u mnogim londonskim bolnicama u sobama sa krevetima ima i strunjaca, jastuka itd...(za one koje hoce).
Ali bio je dug put do strunjaca...

----------


## TinnaZ

gle, u Varaždinu imaju strunjače, ali još niti jedna žena nije rodila na njima.

----------


## MGrubi

odkad imaju strunjače?

----------


## fancy usisivac

Sta na afirmativnom topiku "Samo sto nisam rodila neasisitrano ali eto nesto mi se isprijecilo, ali eto sljedeci put hocu ili mozda necu jer bas bi ali ne mislim vise radjati" nije dovoljno zanimljivo pa evo vas ipak ovdje.  8). 

Zanimljivo koliko je potencijalnih kandidatkinja za neasistirani porod ali eto u zadnj tren odustanu, jer sve se kunu da im se na putu isprijecila "patologija koja ih je prestrasila". Ili neasistiranim porodom nazvati porod gdje sudjeluje australski GP ( a da se pri tome zaboravlja da su GP -jeve u pojedinim zemljama educirani i izvjezbani za pomoc u porodu).  A kunu se u porod kao cisto fiziološki dogadjaj. On jest  fiziološki čin preko 90% slucajeva. U odredjenim postocima nije, bilo sa strane majke bilo sa strane bebe. 

Cudi me samo jedno, kako od tolikog silnog znanja i iskustva, a potaknuta "mesarijom" u HR bolnicama i trikovima kojima se doktori sluze da bi odvojili majku i bebu (UV lampa je jedan od trikova, ovo me dobro nasmijalo) nisam procitala ovdje da bi ijedna u HR iz ove "afirmativne sklupine " za neasistirani nakon poroda potpisala za sebe i bebu i par sati nakon porda otisle doma. Ja recimo ne bi dozvolila da na meni netko vjezba svoje "trikove i neznanje".



Osam kreveta ili osam strunjaca (velicine ne za malu djecu  nego odrasle zene) ne vidim bas ustedu na prostoru osim sto se zaboravlja cinjenica da ta rodilista s osam kreveta nije lokalna bolnica s najnormalnijim porodima vec centar u koji se dovoze zene iz cijele HR i gdje se ipak generira velik broj patoloskih trudnoca. U nedostatku prostora nema prostorne odijeljenosti radjanja "nerizicnih" koji dolaze jer eto zive blizu ili zele tu bolnicu  i "rizicnih" koje su tamo upucene iz recimo Dubrovnika i odlezale cijelu trudnocu. I bas bi bilo lijepo zenu s eklampsijom staviti na strunjacu, u slucaju da izbacimo bas sve krevete i stavimo strunjace 
Ja se pitam jel netko tko pise o nedostatku volje a ne novca i o uvjetima u HR rodilistima vidio kao zaista izgleda bolnica Sv. Duh. Velicinom prostora, komforom, brojem osoblja a tu priuamrno naglasavam koliko babica obavi  te brojne porode, itd... 

A da Daphne sama sebi skace u usta ne cudi me nakon ovdje  napisanih brojnih "strucnih" opservacija s njene strane. Osobito me nasmijao njen komenta ro fantasticnoj educiranosti hitne pomoci u HR  i njenoj opremljenosti osobito za rjesavanje sivanja porodjanjih ozljeda. Prvo, osposobljenost je takva da je HMP najcesce nazalost prvo radno mjesto netom zavrsenog staziste s polozenim strucnim ispitom koji jedva da bi korektno stavio sav na ravnu reznu ranu kod koje sivas samo kozu. Drugo je pitanje jel bas sigurna da HMP ima sa sobom ginekoloske spekule pomocu kojih se sivaju napuknuca medjice, koliko zapravo sivanje medjice ima slojeva i da li je u zivo vidjela iti jedno sivanje puknute medjice s  "one strane" a ne lezeci i ne videci kako to izgleda, pa zna kako bi to sasio gore spomenuti  doktor iz HMP.   
Ona to zamislja kao reznu ranu na kozi, a ne kao napuknuce koje  zahvaca razlicite slojeve, kozu, potkozje, misic, sluznicu. I pri tome zamislja da bi vozac hitne kod nje doma drzao jednu nogu, tehnicar drugu dok bi doktor sivao tri sloja bez ginekoloških spekula  on lezala na blagovaonskom stolu jer je eto tako u svojoj masti zamislila da bi to  moglo izgledati u stvarnosti.




> trebao se boriti rukama i nogama da mu u nove prostorije centra za radjanje ne ubace krevete, nego* samo neke strunjace*.


Zabrijao je onako kako cesto ljudi u reformama zabriju, unatoc dobroj namjeri. Srecom, netko je u tom trenutku bio "s obje noge na zemlji" koji pri tome i sudjeluje u odlucivanju i snosi odgovornost pa mu nije dozvolio da stavi samo strunjace. I dobro da nisu bili iskljucivi niti u jednoj namjeri. [/b]

----------

> Novac moze kupiti stvari, platiti ljude, renovirati prostor, nabaviti alternativne rekvizite, ali ne moze napraviti obrat u stavovima, idejama, iskustvima, pristupu, imaginaciji onih koji porodu prisustvuju. 
> A to je kljucno za "humanizaciju" radjanja, a ne rekviziti, prostorije, dekor...


Ne fantaziraj. Ima puno lijecnika, primalja, osoblja koji itekako poznaju i slazu se s idejama o humaniziranom prostoru. te iste ideje nemaju gdje provoditi.




> Zene se ne bi bespotrebno povlacile u predtrudovima po rodilistu, nego bi ih poslali doma, jer je tamo najbolje mjesto da se od predtrudova dodje do utemeljenog poroda. Ali promijeniti pristup iz jedne rutine zadrzavanja i ubrzavanja u takvu rutinu je mali kopernikanski obrat, materijalno jeftin, ali mentalno jako zahtijevan.


U ovoj je recenici sazdano svo nepoznavanje i ignorancija hrvatskog zdravstvenog sustava. Kad zena dodje u trudovima i pregledaju ju i to se registrira, apsolutno se ne smije pustiti vise izvan bolnickog kruga. Za sve sto bi se dogodilo iza toga, odgovorna je bolnica. Izmedju ostaloga, ima lijecnika koji pregledaju zenu (ne pod trudovima, na redovnim pregledima) i ustanove da je otvorena i da bi porod mogao poceti za neko vrijeme. kad ih ta ista zena nazove tu vecer i kaze da su joj poceli trudovi, oni savjetuju da ne ide u bolnicu jer porod nece sigurno jos toliko i toliko (naravno, nakon provjere razmaka trudova). I znas sto? Odreda vecina, 99% krene prema bolnici. I onda tamo cuci sljedecih desetak sati dok se ne otvori. Jer ne zele ostati same doma. Usprkos savjetima lijecnika. 




> I osam kreveta zauzima puno prostora. Ideja da je krevet potreban (a ne, recimo, stolac ili strunjaca ili nesto trece) je isto odnekuda dosla i suvereno vlada. Propitati tu ideju i razmotriti alternativu je isto mentalno zahtjevno, materijalno manje zahtijevno.


ne vileni- ako su tebi strunjace, trava, deka ili stovec dovoljni za porod, ima mnogo zena koje to ne zele. Gdje su istrazivanja u Hrvatskoj koja pokazuju da vecina zena zeli to sto govoris? 




> Na tom odjelu ima vec soba i soba sa krevetima pa par bez kreveta bi bio alternativni dodatak. 
> Ali to je preteska alternativa, kao i mnoge druge stvari, koje su puno jednostavnije od promijene namjestaja.


ne znam o kojem odjelu pricas, ali hrvatske bolnice redovito pate od pomanjkanja prostora. Primjerice, u jednom od nasih najotvorenijih rodilista, na Sv. Duhu, imas predradjaonu, radjaonu od tri boksa, sobicu za pregled, sobicu od 2 x 2 metra za osoblje i operacionu salu. O kojim ti sobama pricas za prenamijenu prostora? Da te podsjetim, u raznim akcijama nabavljali su se najnuzniji uredjaji, pa cak i stropne lampe, o kakvom ti prostoru i namjestaju pricas- zene u pojedinim rodilistima radjaju na stolovima starim 50 godina?




> nisu zene te koje su bile protiv neuvodjenja kreveta u nove prostorije (dapace, kada rade istrazivanja sto zene rade u prostoru koji ima razlicite dijelove namjestaja, najmanje je onih koje se penju na bolnicki krevet i tamo provode vrijeme tijekom trudova i pri samom izgonu), nego njegov nadredjeni, tj. nadredjena. 
> Sto oslikava moje misljenje da nedostatak novca nije ono sto primarno koci promijene u pristupu radjanju nego stavovi onih koji odlucuju o raspodijeli novca.


Gdje je ikakvo relevantno istrazivanje o tome sto zene u Hrvatskoj zele? pa i u Velikoj Britaniji jos uvijek su premocnija klasicna rodilista u odnosu na kuce za radjanje, kao i u cijelom svijetu, uostalom. Na temelju cega tako arogantno tvrdis da SVE zene zele ono sto si ti zamislila kao idealan porod?




> elektivni carski je u suporotnosti sa onim za sto se zalazemo a to je da se porod pocne smatrati fizioloskim procesom i da se 'vrati' zeni, i rizican je i za majku i za dijete


to ne pise u onome sto si pastala. Pise da se Rida zalaze za izbor, pa bi mozda bilo dobro da promijenite da se zalazete za izbor unutar vaseg poimanja poroda. Elektivni carski rizicniji je od vaginalnog poroda za majku (ne za dijete), ali je isto tako pitanje koliko je rizicniji uzme li se u obzir zenino nepovjerenje, blokiranost i strah kojim moze nauditi i sebi, kao i djetetu. Rodino vidjenje poroda ne mora biti jedino ispravno i tocno.





> zelim da porodi ovdje budu kao u ljubljani recimo, zasto opce ja moram znati ista o porodu, tu je osoblje koje ce mi pruziti skrb (mislis da zena u svedksoj, prosjecna, opce briga brigu oko epiziotomije?, ona zna da ju nece napraviti ako nije neophodna, a ako je naprave a nisu trebali, moze ih tuziti


Sto te sprjecava da ovdje tuzis ikoga? Zasto mislis da u Hr svi odreda rade stvari koje nisu nuzno potrebne. dapace, upravo se epiziotomija izbjegava ako se ikako moze u vecini todilista i kod mladjeg narastaja lijecnika. Medjutim, lijecnicima treba i vjerovati, a tu ste tanke- na temelju kojeg subjektivnog osjecaja rodilja zna da joj treba ili ne treba epiziotomija? Ili bilo koja druga intervencija. Ali, zaboravila sam, u Ljubljani lijecnici sigurno vise znaju od ovih nasih.




> u slucaju koji je daniela navela, radi se o fobiji, strahu od poroda i takav strah ima i svoju medicinsku dijagnozu ....
> postoji strah i strah 
> koja se od nas ne boji poroda, pogotovo kad je prvi - pa ne idemo na elektivni carski na zahtjev... 
> imas strahove koji zahtjevaju strucno lijecenje i kojih se onda oslobodis imas strahova koji su ozbiljniji i teze izlijecivi 
> imas strahova koji se daju dobrim razgovorom odagnati....


Da, a Rode ce odluciti koji je strah opravdan, a koji nije. Tu odluku sigurno ne treba prepustiti lijecniku koji vodi trudnocu, on nema pojma o tome, Rode znaju koji je zahtjev opravdan, koji nije. I s kojom se trudnicom razgovaralo i uvidjelo da ne postoji drugi nacin, a koju se odmah gurnulo pod noz. Ovo je u skladu s vasim poimanjem lijecnika u Hr- carski rezovi na sve strane, po vama, valjda, jedva se ceka neki od takvih zahtjeva kako bi se zenu rezalo. 




> svatko, bas svatko ima mogucnost izbora i donosi svoje odluke na onovu vlastitih stavova i procjena...nismo mi odgovorni za druge, ako su ti drugi odrasli...


e vidis upravo ta mogucnost izbora donosi i mogucnost izbora izmedju elektivnog carskog i vaginalnog poroda, epiduralne ili bez medikacije itd. Kod vas nista nije sporno osim elektivnog jer se ne uklapa u imaginarnu sliku o zenskoj snazi, a tu je negdje i epiduralna kao metoda kojom se sprjecava zena da prozivi porod, a to bi se moglo odraziti na njezinu poveznost s djetetom. Zanima me koja od vas zub vadi bez anestezije. Kad smo vec kod toga.




> odgovarama na pitanje gdje je bio okidač kod moje dvije kolegice da su dobile upalu bubrega i mokraćovoda: pa npr u tome da je jedna rađala na nekakvom čudnom stolu gdje su joj visile noge cijelo vrijeme poroda dolje, nije se mogla okrenuti, sva se ukočila, bila je u totalnom stresu brinući se o stvarima koje nemaju veze sa porodom. Druga se danima smrzavala na krevetu gdje je ispod plahte bila guma, svađala sa sestrama da si donese svoju dekicu i stavi ispod da je grije. Imala je epiziotomiju, beba je hranjena na bočicu, ona je dobila naravno i mastitis.


evo nje opet. Po stoti puta. Mehanizam zeninog tijela je takav da imunitet u trudnoci slabi jer se priroda pobrinula da zensko tijelo ne izbaci onih 50% genetskog materijala koji nije njen. U porodu se gubi dosta krvi i postoji cijeli mehanizam okidaca koji pokrecu laktaciju, sprjecavaju bol itd.itd. I dodatno oslabljuju imunitet. Da ne spominjem cinjenicu da je u trudnoci poseban atak na urogenitalni trakt vec zbog razmjestaja i pritiska na organe kad se maternica siri. Tvoja frendica nije bila jedina kojoj su noge visile, a pripada u malen postotak onih koje su nakon poroda imale problema. To se moze pripisati hladnoci, oslabljenom imunosustavu, stresu (koji nije nuzno nastao jer je radjala u hladnoj radjaoni) i jos kojecemu. Fascinira me tvoja (i vasa) lakoca kojom donosite sudove na temelju polovicnih informacija i vjerujete u njih kao u Bozje slovo. Nemas pojma zasto je kod nje to nastalo. I pametnije je da sutis jer kad zines o tako necemu, vidi se da imas stav donesen na temelju svoje netrpeljivosti i nepovjerenja prema hr zdravstvenom sustavu, a poduprijet svojim neznanjem. genijalno mi je ovo da se netko svadjao danima o tome dal da donese dekicu ili ne (pitanje je sad). Sto ju nije samo donijela? Bi li ju izbacili iz bolnice?
I zadnje, daj mi objasni svezu ovih stvari- epiziotomija, beba na bocici i mastitis? Mastitis i beba na bocici jos ajde, al kakve veze ima epiziotomija s tima?
Daj da skinemo epi s dnevnog reda- tek kad dijete anlegne na medjicu vidi se hoce li moci proci bez rezanja ili ne. Moze li proci, super, ne moze li, zareze se kako zena ne bi popucala tamo gdje treba i gdje ne treba. Da si (ste) ikad vidjele slucaj zene koja je popucala do anusa i unutar njega po crijevima, drukciju bi pjesmu pjevale o epiziotomiji.

----------


## Zorana

Slicnu pricu o epiziotomiji su imali i ovdasnji lijecnici. Dok se onda odjednom ploca nije preokrenula. 
Konkretno, u rodilistu u kojem sam ja rodila dvoje djece, epiziotomija je prije desetak godina bila rutina. Danas se epiziotomija provodi jako rijetko u tom istom rodilistu. Na porodu se ne ceka hoce li medjica puknuti pa da se zareze. Nego se nakon poroda pregleda ima li puknuca. Po mojoj dr takva spontana puknuca lakse zarastaju nego rezana. 
Pa mi onda nije jasno o kakvim se ocjenama i procjenama stalno prica, a kad se okrene ploca onda odjednom vaze skroz druga pravila i pricaju se sasvim druge price.

----------


## Minnie

> Da si (ste) ikad vidjele slucaj zene koja je popucala do anusa i unutar njega po crijevima, drukciju bi pjesmu pjevale o epiziotomiji.


Ovakve bi razderotine nastale pri normalnom izgonu djeteta, ili pri jakom pritisku pri izgonu (npr.nalijeganjem na trbuh)?

----------


## Fidji

> A da Daphne sama sebi skace u usta ne cudi me nakon ovdje  napisanih brojnih "strucnih" opservacija s njene strane. Osobito me nasmijao njen komenta ro fantasticnoj educiranosti hitne pomoci u HR  i njenoj opremljenosti osobito za rjesavanje sivanja porodjanjih ozljeda. Prvo, osposobljenost je takva da je HMP najcesce nazalost prvo radno mjesto netom zavrsenog staziste s polozenim strucnim ispitom koji jedva da bi korektno stavio sav na ravnu reznu ranu kod koje sivas samo kozu. Drugo je pitanje jel bas sigurna da HMP ima sa sobom ginekoloske spekule pomocu kojih se sivaju napuknuca medjice, koliko zapravo sivanje medjice ima slojeva i da li je u zivo vidjela iti jedno sivanje puknute medjice s  "one strane" a ne lezeci i ne videci kako to izgleda, pa zna kako bi to sasio gore spomenuti  doktor iz HMP.   
> Ona to zamislja kao reznu ranu na kozi, a ne kao napuknuce koje  zahvaca razlicite slojeve, kozu, potkozje, misic, sluznicu. I pri tome zamislja da bi vozac hitne kod nje doma drzao jednu nogu, tehnicar drugu dok bi doktor sivao tri sloja bez ginekoloških spekula  on lezala na blagovaonskom stolu jer je eto tako u svojoj masti zamislila da bi to  moglo izgledati u stvarnosti.
> 
>  [/b]



Da li ja to primjećujem ruganje?  Kaj smo na te grane spali?

----------


## MGrubi

dokazano je da je sličan % velikog punuća i kod rutinske primjene epiziotomije i kod samostalnog pucanja

mala usporedba
ako uzmemo tkaninu i rastegnemo je, prvo će tkanina se rastegnuti do svojih maximalnh granica i onda početi pucati ovisno o jačini potezanja (žena će puknuti minimalno kolko je nužno), ali ako istu tkaninu u počektu rastezanja zarežemo ona će se rasparati ka od šale (nije dostignuta njezi maximum rastezljivosti) (žena se zareže i više no što treba da ne bi došlo da dodatnog pucanja ako epiziotomija nije dovoljno zarezala) 

i k tome preporuča se rezanje prema lijevo ili desno (da ne pukne do anusa) pri tome se reže mišić 

zašto epi: jer je doktorima tako lakše šivati

postoje metode čuvanja međice tokom izgona, i dakako položaj tijela (kod ležanja s uzdignutim nogama međica je rastegnuta i prije izlaska glavice, to je najgori položaj pa su i puknuća veća) , najbolje je čućanje (stolčić) jer je otvorenost zdjelice 30% veća, kod klečanja je međica najopuštenija

Kod poroda na stolčiću u Nizozemskoj 30% međica ostanu cijele

----------


## fancy usisivac

Fidji, paranoja je ocito prevelika, ako ti moj pokusaj da docaram realnu educiranost i opremljenost ekipe HMP za sivanje porodjajnih ozljeda nazivas ruganjem. zasto ne bi shvatila kao ruganje Daphnin pokusaj da nama ostalima docara svoju viziju HMP. Ja to recimo nisam nazvala ruganjem, a po tvojim kriterijima bi mogla.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Pala sma u nesvijest i na gumirano platno kao uzrok necije bolesti nakon poroda. Topik prepun novih spoznaja.

Gumirana platna su nazalost realnost ispod plahte a kao zastita onih obicnih sraih madraca koji su nazalost i najcesci u vecni bolnica. Naime, mi smo na odjelu tek prije pola godine dobili lijepe madrace cija je povrsina periva, navlake se skidaju i ne upijaju tekucinu, daju se prepirsati a izlgedaju izvana ne kao skaj vec kao platno, i za njih nam ne trebao gumirano platno. Tamo nazalost gdje imaju obicne madrace probajte zamisliti da dignete plahtu kako bi izgledao madrac bez zastite gumiranim platnom a da nije periv. Vjerujem da bi malo koja od nas legla uopce na njega.

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji, paranoja je ocito prevelika, ako ti moj pokusaj da docaram realnu educiranost i opremljenost ekipe HMP za sivanje porodjajnih ozljeda nazivas ruganjem. zasto ne bi shvatila kao ruganje Daphnin pokusaj da nama ostalima docara svoju viziju HMP. Ja to recimo nisam nazvala ruganjem, a po tvojim kriterijima bi mogla.


Sa zanimanjem čitam tvoje postove, ali ovo mi je učinilo jako s visoka.
Nitko tko nije u tvojoj branši ne može znati što je friški doktor tek izašao s faksa spreman sašiti. Mislim da je daphne to tamo pisala više pitajući se da li bi bili spremni na to. 
Ja kad sam recimo friško došla s faksa nisam znala po boji čepa u koju se epruvetu vadi krv za krvnu sliku, a u koju za hematologiju (završila sam biokemiju). 

Nekako mi je to došlo slično onome kao da se ja smijem nekom pacijentu koji je došao vaditi krv za određivanje npr. triglicerida, a ujutro je pojeo sendvič sa šunkom i majonezom jer ga doktor koji ga je uputio nije ga upozorio da mora doći natašte. (To je inače napravio moj brat, a sve ptice da grani već znaju da se uvijek u laboratorij preporuča ići natašte.)

No forum je neemocioalni medij pa ostavljam mogućnost da se stvarno nisi mislila narugati i omalovažavati.

Ovo za gumirano platno i slične stvari se naravno slažem s tobom u potpunosti.

----------

> Ovakve bi razderotine nastale pri normalnom izgonu djeteta, ili pri jakom pritisku pri izgonu (npr.nalijeganjem na trbuh


i pri jednom i pri drugom je moguce. nalijeganje na trbuh je praksa koju neki obavljaju, neki ne. Nije u svakom rodilistu praksa da tre uokolo i skakucu rodilji na trbuh. 




> mala usporedba 
> ako uzmemo tkaninu i rastegnemo je, prvo će tkanina se rastegnuti do svojih maximalnh granica i onda početi pucati ovisno o jačini potezanja (žena će puknuti minimalno kolko je nužno), ali ako istu tkaninu u počektu rastezanja zarežemo ona će se rasparati ka od šale (nije dostignuta njezi maximum rastezljivosti) (žena se zareže i više no što treba da ne bi došlo da dodatnog pucanja ako epiziotomija nije dovoljno zarezala)


usporedba je kao da sad idem usporediti biste li se vi mijesale vodoinstalateru u posao i objasnjavale mu sto i kako treba uraditi na isti nacin na koji to objasnjavate hrvatskim ginekolozima. Fancy je rekla, samo cu ponoviti- ne puca samo koza, puca nekoliko slojeva. Usporedjivati ljudsko tkivo sa tkaninom, stupidno je. I jos nesto:




> zašto epi: jer je doktorima tako lakše šivati


Uh. Sve za lijecnike, nista za pacijente. Ajmo okrenuti- jeste li ikad pomislile da je pri neurednom pucanju veca mogucnost infekcije jer se i neurednije siva rana, a poslije i komplikacija? 




> Na porodu se ne ceka hoce li medjica puknuti pa da se zareze


Na porodu se ne ceka da medjica pukne pa da se zareze. reze se one sekunde kad se vidi da ce puknuti. Ako pukne, onda je gotovo. Kod zena koje se ne zarezu, naknadno se provjerava je li doslo do puknuca. Po tvojoj droktorici ona zarastaju lakse nego ovo jer su manja. Ali ima slucajeva kada zena zaista puno "popuca" i kad je takvu razderotinu tesko sasiti i dolazi do komplikacija. Da preveniram moguce pitanje- to se dogadja i kod zena kojima se nalegne na trbuh i kod onih kod kojih sene nalegne. To vise ovisi o sposobnosti rastegnuca tkiva nego o necem drugom.

----------


## MGrubi

[quote="Anonymous"]
usporedba je kao da sad idem usporediti biste li se vi mijesale vodoinstalateru u posao i objasnjavale mu sto i kako treba uraditi na isti nacin na koji to objasnjavate hrvatskim ginekolozima. Fancy je rekla, samo cu ponoviti- ne puca samo koza, puca nekoliko slojeva. Usporedjivati ljudsko tkivo sa tkaninom, stupidno je. I jos nesto:




> zašto epi: jer je doktorima tako lakše šivati


Uh. Sve za lijecnike, nista za pacijente. Ajmo okrenuti- jeste li ikad pomislile da je pri neurednom pucanju veca mogucnost infekcije jer se i neurednije siva rana, a poslije i komplikacija? 
[quote]

nisu svi vodoinstaleri pametni i ako mi posumnjam u stručnost itekako ću se umješat u posao
a doktori su dokazali svoje polijeganjem žene u najgori mogući položaj za porod , doktori su 70-tih preporučavali dohranu s 3mj, obvezatni prekid dojenja s 9mj, doktori su odvojili mame od novorođenčadi i uskratili bebama pravo na kolostrum, rutinski primjenjuju drip iako ta supstanca može imati ozbiljne nuspojave, doktori su ti koji su uveli rezanje pupkovine dok je još puna krvi te time oduzeli bebi povratak njezine krvi (kao da odrasli čovjek izgubi preko pola litre krvi), a da ne spominjem da u povratku krvi iz pupčane vrpce majčini organizam "šalje" bebi extra dozu željeza, ili to da upravo zbog preranog rezanja pupkovine došlo do smrti rodilje zbog gubitka krvi.... uf
to što je netko nosi titulu doktora ne znači da je bog ili da mu je znanje potpuno

nije stupidno uspoređivati ljudsko vezno tkivo s tkaninom jer sam govorila o ELASTIČNOSTI MATERIJALA

ako se može zašiti otvoreni prelom onda se može zašiti i pucanje

slike epiziotomije koje sam ja vidjela su rađene prije maximalnog rastezanja međice, dakle radilo se o odokativnoj procjeni mogućeg pucanja, s obzirom da je međica maximalno napregnuta tek kad ju gura bebina glava a onda je nemoguće izvršiti epi

----------


## MGrubi

i evo ti malo o epi:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...4&Tekst2ID=179

----------

> doktori su dokazali svoje polijeganjem žene u najgori mogući položaj za porod , doktori su 70-tih preporučavali dohranu s 3mj, obvezatni prekid dojenja s 9mj, doktori su odvojili mame od novorođenčadi i uskratili bebama pravo na kolostrum, rutinski primjenjuju drip iako ta supstanca može imati ozbiljne nuspojave, doktori su ti koji su uveli rezanje pupkovine dok je još puna krvi te time oduzeli bebi povratak njezine krvi (kao da odrasli čovjek izgubi preko pola litre krvi), a da ne spominjem da u povratku krvi iz pupčane vrpce majčini organizam "šalje" bebi extra dozu željeza, ili to da upravo zbog preranog rezanja pupkovine došlo do smrti rodilje zbog gubitka krvi.... uf
> to što je netko nosi titulu doktora ne znači da je bog ili da mu je znanje potpuno


aha. Zato su ovi koji danas tvrde drukcije sigurno u pravu? Jesu? Jesi sigurna?

----------


## fancy usisivac

> ako se može *zašiti otvoreni prelom* onda se može zašiti i pucanje


Bolje da se ne osvrcem na prvi dio recenice da me opet ne napadnu da se ruga, zato cu ga zanemariti. 
Ajmo na drugi dio, tko je i gdje tvrdio da se pucanje ne moze zasiti???? Maksimalno ozbiljno pitam, ne rugam se.




> slike epiziotomije koje sam ja vidjela su rađene prije maximalnog rastezanja međice


Da li se pod slike misli na fotografije??? Opet ozbiljno pitam ne rugam se. Ako je odgovor potvrdan  jel ispod slike pisalo da je rezano prije maksimalno rastegnuca ili si to po necemu na slici zakljucila?? Opet ozbiljno pitam, ne rugam se!!! 

Usporedba tkiva s tkaninom cak i ako govorimo o elasticnosti ne stoji, nema ista biomehanicka svojstva nesto gradjeno od koze, potkouja, misicnog sloja, podluznic ei sluznice kao sto je to slucaj s dnom male zdjelice i tkanina koju zarezes i koja puca naravno ovisno o nacinu tkanja. Definitivno nije isto. 
MGrubi: tko to i gdje rutinski primjenjuje drip?? Sta to tebi znaci rutinski?? Rutinski meni znaci velikoj vecini, ono rutinska procedura!! Zanima me gdje je to tako. Opet ozbiljno, ne rugam se.

----------


## MGrubi

sigurna sam u sve što se ne kosi s evolucijom i našim životinjskim nasljeđem

najispravniji položaj za rađanje je onaj koji omogućava ženi da se sama porodi (da sama prihvati bebu) , mislim da je to čućanje s naslonjenim leđima, pupkovinu je neopasno pregristi tek kad se krv povuće i postane mlohava, nema tiskanja osim onog nagonskog

i jedno pitanjce: kako bi prošla kroz uski otvor: polako mic-po-mic ili bi htjela da te neko gurne svom snagom?

doktor na tečaju je pričao o hematomima na glavi bebe kao normalnoj pojavi a kolko ja znam nijedna životinjica ih ne zadobiva po koćenju, ili o ozljedi ključne kosti - sve zbog neprirodno prejakog guranja tj. tiskanja

----------


## wildflower

> tko to i gdje rutinski primjenjuje drip?? Sta to tebi znaci rutinski?? Rutinski meni znaci velikoj vecini, ono rutinska procedura!! Zanima me gdje je to tako. Opet ozbiljno, ne rugam se.


nije pitanje meni, ali ozbiljno cu odgovoriti - meni, s iskustvom triju poroda, od cega jednog recentnijeg, u jednom od 'najprometnijih', ali i realnim problemima najbremenitijih hrvatskih rodilista (svjetlosnim godinama daleko od cijenjene rijeke i nesto manje cijenjenog, ali popularnog zagrebackog SD) ovo pitanje zvuci kao da ga postavlja netko iz neke druge drzave.

nadam se da sam odgovorila na pitanje.[/quote]

----------


## MGrubi

> ako se može *zašiti otvoreni prelom* onda se može zašiti i pucanje
> 			
> 		
> 
> Bolje da se ne osvrcem na prvi dio recenice da me opet ne napadnu da se ruga, zato cu ga zanemariti. 
> Ajmo na drugi dio, tko je i gdje tvrdio da se pucanje ne moze zasiti???? Maksimalno ozbiljno pitam, ne rugam se.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pa na prelom sam mislila kao i njega treba zašiti bez infekcije a on je definitivno nepravilnog oblika i višeslojan i odgovara sam na to da nepravilni šavovi (npr kod pucanja) izazivju više infekcija nego rezani

tkaninom se služio jedan doktor u opravdanju da ako istegneš i isparaš tkaninu onda bude nepravilno a ovako je moš lijepo ravno izrezati, ali i međica kao i tkanina će puknuti tek kad se dosegne maximalna rastezljivost zar ne? 
da u velikoj većini to jest rutinski , gdje na netu. Ako nekoj rodilji daju "malo dripeka" iako nije potrebno jer su trudovi krenuli itd... zar to ne znači da ne rade procjenu potrebnosti nego rutinski. (priče s poroda)
ne znam o kojim bolnicama je riječ.

i samo opali je ti nisam uvredljiva

kad čitam tvoje postove nisam sigurna da živimo u istoj državi

----------

> doktor na tečaju je pričao o hematomima na glavi bebe kao normalnoj pojavi a kolko ja znam nijedna životinjica ih ne zadobiva po koćenju, ili o ozljedi ključne kosti - sve zbog neprirodno prejakog guranja tj. tiskanja


a jel pricao o tome kako jenormalno da kuja pojede svoje mlado jer je malo krvavo? Dajte te usporedbe ljudi i zivotinja ostavite po strani,d avno smo se digli na noge i izisli iz pecina.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> kad čitam tvoje postove nisam sigurna da živimo u istoj državi


Ajde mi pliz navedi sta te tocno navodi da ne zivimo u ostoj drzavi. Evo, bas te molim konkretno sta je to iz mojih postova tebe navelo na takvu pomisao. 

Evo , vidim da ti pored nicka pise da zivis u Sibeniku, konkretno mom rodnom gradu. I srecom, dobro poznam i tamosnje rodiliste i ginekologe. Stovise, zaboravila sam nabrojati kad sam spominjala rodilista u kojima sam bila da sam tamo bila na porodu sa svojom frendicom 2000. a pustio me dr.

Ja se pitam otkud ti ideja da je drip rutinski (na netu mozes zaista danas naci potvrdu za bilo sta, samo je pitanje kolikoje to realan uzorak ako o bilo cemu pricamo. Pa ajmo onda bez teoretiziranja. Jel po tebi drip rutinski u sibenskom rodilistu. Po iskustvima iz moje uze obitelji moje hrpe prijateljica ja mislim da nije rutinski. Tocno jest da se jedno vrijeme  koristio i u situacijama u kojima se recimo nije trebao koristiti, mogu ti i ja navesti takve primjere ali je sigurno pretjerano nazvati ga rutinskim.  I pomalo se ponovno te indikacije suzuju. I drago mi je zbog toga. 




> meni, s iskustvom triju poroda, od cega jednog recentnijeg, u jednom od 'najprometnijih', ali i realnim problemima najbremenitijih hrvatskih rodilista (svjetlosnim godinama daleko od cijenjene rijeke i nesto manje cijenjenog, ali popularnog zagrebackog SD) ovo pitanje zvuci kao da ga postavlja netko iz neke druge drzave.


Ja mozda nisam neki relevantni uzorak s jednim vlastitim porodom, dosta odgledanih poroda tijekom studija i staza, te nekolicinom poroda svojih frendica s kojima sam bila na porodu (i jedne med.sestre sa svog odjela ciji muz nije htio na pord a ona je onda molila mene da odem s njom i ja sam rado otisla) ali ovaj odgovor od wildflower s njena tri poroda i tvrdnjom da je drip *rutinski* i da svi ostali koji tvrde drugacije nisu iz iste drzave ima isti tezinu kao da ja sad tu dovedem svoju mamu, isto s iskustvom tri poroda i to u sibenskom rodilistu (isto nije Rijeka, niti SD) i da ona ovdje tvrdi da njeno iskustvo tri poroda i *sva tri bez dripa* ujedno njoj daju za pravo tvrditi da se drip uopce ne koristi. Jel bi to po vama bila korektna tvrdnja. A imala je porode i omrazenih sedamdesetih a jedan i osamdesetih, sve u istom rodilistu. Meni je to malo too much da bi tvrdila da je eto bas ona sva tri puta imala vrasku srecu izbjeci drip. A kao to je rutinska procedura. Ne bi pretjerivala. jedno je reci da je nesto rutinski a jedno da se u pojedinim rodlisitima dogadja da se prekomjerno koristi. Bitna je razlika.

----------


## Ancica

> Na porodu se ne ceka da medjica pukne pa da se zareze. reze se one sekunde kad se vidi da ce puknuti. Ako pukne, onda je gotovo. Kod zena koje se ne zarezu, naknadno se provjerava je li doslo do puknuca. Po tvojoj droktorici ona zarastaju lakse nego ovo jer su manja. Ali ima slucajeva kada zena zaista puno "popuca" i kad je takvu razderotinu tesko sasiti i dolazi do komplikacija. Da preveniram moguce pitanje- to se dogadja i kod zena kojima se nalegne na trbuh i kod onih kod kojih sene nalegne. To vise ovisi o sposobnosti rastegnuca tkiva nego o necem drugom.


Sva sreca da ja nisam imala na porodu lijecnika koji slicno razmislja pa me pustio da puknem i fino me zasio tih par savova. Drugi dan nakon poroda sam isla doma i bila kao nova. Neznam niti za jednu curu koja je imala epiziotomiju koja bi se mogla time pohvaliti.

Frendica isto rodila i popucala al ne jako i nije sivana uopce i isto tako je bila doma sljedeci dan.

Sva sreca da ni njoj niti meni nije lijecnik krenuo za skarama cim mu se ucinilo da cemo mozda puknuti. (Nismo rodile u Hrvatskoj i nismo trebale uopce spominjat da bismo htjele izbjeci epi.)

----------


## wildflower

> ali ovaj odgovor od wildflower s njena tri poroda i tvrdnjom da je drip *rutinski* i da svi ostali koji tvrde drugacije nisu iz iste drzave


*fancy*, jako cijenim tvoje znanje, strucnost i nacin diskusije, ali moram primijetiti da si ovdje ucinila pogresku u zakljucivanju, naime stvarno ne znam kako bi se iz mog posta logicki dao izvuci zakljucak kako tvrdim da _svi ostali koji tvrde drugacije nisu iz iste drzave_.

ja sam samo ustvrdila (na osnovu vlastitog i xy iskustava prijateljica, poznanica, rodbine i zena s kojima sam se zatekla u rodilistu tijekom ovog posljednjeg desetljeca) da u hrvatskoj postoji _bar jedno_ rodiliste u ovoj drzavi u kojemu se jos uvijek drip moze izbjeci samo iznimno. sto bi, po _tvojoj_ definiciji rutinske procedure, znacilo da je u doticnom rodilistu drip doista - rutina.

a isto tako vrlo dobro znam da u istoj toj zemlji neke druge zene imaju srecu zivjeti u blizini rodilista u kojima drip nije rutinski.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Upravo zato sam i pitala koja tocno rodilista jer mi se izjava o rutini ucinila prejudiciranom. Nisam mislila nista lose. Jer opet poznam vise zena koje su rodile bez dripa nego s njim.

----------

Fancy, kada sam kao (bivsa) clanica Rode prije neke tri godine radila anketu u zadarskom rodilistu, a nakon iskustva tri poroda bez dripa, bila sam nemalo iznenadjena kad nam je na pitanje o dripu procelnik odjela odgovorio da se daje rutinski (kod normalnog porodjaja). Rekao je i da se moze odbiti, ali je odgovorio da se radi rutinski. Ne znam kako bi odgovorio sada.

Voditeljice provedbe ove ankete ce vjerojatno imati podatke za druga rodilista u kojima se ta anketa tada provodila.

----------

U Splitu se drip daje rutinski. Bar je tako bilo onda kad sam ja rađala. Baš me zanima hoće li koja od upućenijih roda ovo opovrgnuti. Možda se nešto u međuvremenu promijenilo na bolje.

Ali, u uvjetima koji tamo još i danas vladaju, čisto sumnjam.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Daj da skinemo epi s dnevnog reda- tek kad dijete anlegne na medjicu vidi se hoce li moci proci bez rezanja ili ne. Moze li proci, super, ne moze li, zareze se kako zena ne bi popucala tamo gdje treba i gdje ne treba. Da si (ste) ikad vidjele slucaj zene koja je popucala do anusa i unutar njega po crijevima, drukciju bi pjesmu pjevale o epiziotomiji.


  :Laughing:   stvarno misliš da se ova fora može još uvijek prodati. U 2006 su odjednom u mom gradu žene za 50% postale više rastezljive (il su si doktori kupili bolje naočale).  :Laughing:  
Fancy, eto da te pitam 101 puta: puštaš li ti svoje dijete da hoda boso, spava otkriveno i ide van u zimi u majici kratkih rukava. Toliko o tome kako žena koja je netom rodila, smrzavala se na porodu, ili ona koja se smrzavala na nekoj gumi poslije poroda (da i epizitomija i mastis i bilo koji drugi problem uz sve što sam porod po sebi nosi su stres, i slušanje sestre koja viče da se ne mogu nikakve dekice stavljati ispod plahte, iako valjda tebi to ne bi bio stres, ti ne bi plakala, nego rekla sestri ono što je slijedi).
I da napišem po 102 puta: davanje dripa rodilji čim je došla u bolnicu, netom nakon što joj je pukao vodenjak uopće nije rutinski, samo čini da je ?
Meni stvarno izgleda da ti pričaš o praksi u rodilištima iz neke druge države, ili je ta praksa iznenada drugačija u situacijama u kojima si ti prisutna. Ili stu tvoja mama i prijateljice rađale s tobom u nekoj drugoj državi. Naravno da ti postoci nisu nikada bili 100%, ali tvoj osjećaj da se ovi postupci o kojima govorimo nisu nikada primjenivali manje više rutiniski, je potekao ne znam od kuda. Ne da mi se sad kopirati tekstove, ali uglavom je većina sa raspravom da li je rutinska epiziotomija opravdana ili ne. Ako te rutinske kod nas nema, čemu onda tekstovi na tu temu (koje su pisali liječnici).
Ajde ovo nije sa Rodinog foruma:



> Ali dok sam čekala sobu na odjelu, bila sam u predrađaonici od 09-13: 30h i svaka je dobila drip, bez objašnjenja, samo su im sestre nakon vizite spajale infuziju, a kad bi pitale što je to uopće, dobile su odgovor: "Doktor je odlučio da vas stavimo na drip, tako je najbolje za vas."

----------

Što se tiče zadarskog rodilišta, slažem se sa Gostom koji spominje zadarsko rodilište: izuzev rodilja koje su zatražile izbjegavanje dripa, i rodilja koje su došle u rađaonu gotovo pred sam izgon, sve ostale moje poznanice i prijateljice dobile su drip.

Ne poznajem valjda pukom slučajnošću skupinu žena koje su eto slučajno u tolikom broju dobile drip. Ako to nije rutinski, onda ne znam što je.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Upravo zato sam i pitala koja tocno rodilista jer mi se izjava o rutini ucinila prejudiciranom. Nisam mislila nista lose. Jer opet poznam vise zena koje su rodile bez dripa nego s njim.


 a na ovo bih imala komentar, da su te žene valjda poznavale tebe i prije poroda, možda ste o tako nečem i pričale, ili i one same spadaju u krug onih koje su se informirale; a većina onih koje su se imalo informirale o dripu prije poroda, našle su neki od načina da ga izbjegnu (npr. kao Felix odu u Austriju)   :Smile: . Ali to je još uvijek na žalost manji dio. Mada mi se čini da se u zadnjih godinu dana situacija ubrzano mijenja. Za godinu dana će možda ispasti (nadam se) da tako nikada nije niti bilo.

----------


## fancy usisivav

> a na ovo bih imala komentar, *da su te žene valjda poznavale tebe i prije poroda*, možda ste o tako nečem i pričale, ili i one same spadaju u krug onih koje su se informirale; a većina onih koje su se imalo informirale o dripu prije poroda,


Mama me nije poznavala prije no što me rodila, niti sam ja ikako utjecala da ona ne dobije niti jednom drip u svoja tri poroda. I nij eona jedina u Sb rodilistu koja je rodila bez dripa. I na tu temu mi se ne da elaborirati. Za Zadar mogu bas konkretno pitati jer tamo imam dva frenda ginekologa. Znam da im je ravnatelj ginekolog i ito pred penziju pa me ne cudi njegova izjava iako to ne ovisi o ravnatelju niti procelniku koji se u radjaoni uglavnom pojavljuju protokolarno vec o babici i doktoru prisutnom na necijem porodu.  







> *Fancy, eto da te pitam 101 puta: puštaš li ti svoje dijete da hoda boso, spava otkriveno i ide van u zimi u majici kratkih rukava. Toliko o tome kako žena koja je netom rodila, smrzavala se na porodu,* ili ona koja se smrzavala na nekoj gumi poslije poroda (da i epizitomija i mastis i bilo koji drugi problem uz sve što sam porod po sebi nosi su stres, i slušanje sestre koja viče da se ne mogu nikakve dekice stavljati ispod plahte, iako valjda tebi to ne bi bio stres, ti ne bi plakala, nego rekla sestri ono što je slijedi).


TinaZ, daj malo razmisli kakve ja veze imam uopce s ovom tvojom tvrdnjom. Ti cijelo vrijeme meni zelis namentnuti neke stavove koji se uklapaju u tvoju mentalnu onaniju. Di sam ja to napisala da je to uredu pa da bi ja sad tebi morala nesto objasnjavati i pravdati se.  Ne znam zasto bi se zena morala smrzavati nakon poroda. To mi je nedopustivo s bilop koje pozicije. Uopce nema diskusije o tome. I kog vraga TinaZ mene prozivas zbog toga, sta sam ja rekla nesto o tome da se treba smrzavati jer je to eto pozeljno. Daj mi kvotaj sto sam napisala o tome smrzavanju nakon poroda. I ako je pacijentu hladno trazi sestru da ga pokrije. Gumirano platno je druga prica, ne drzi mi vodu nikako, cak se ljidi zale da ih ta guma grije jer ne dozvoljava kozi disanje, osobito ljeti. A ovo s gumom ispod plahte bi eto volila da mi se ukljuci koja fizicarka ovdje pa da me poduci na koji nacin bi gumirano platno ispod plahte utjecalo na to da se zena smrzava, znaci ne lezi zena na gumiranom platnu nego na plahti ispod koje je gumirano platno. kazem u praksi se zale da ih grije jer je nepropusno. 




> manje više rutiniski


 ja bi prvo rascistila sta ti tocno s ovom tvrdnjom zelis reci. Rutinski je ono sto radis svima. To je rutina. E sad rutina moze biti dnevna, tjedna, mjesecna. Ne znam na kakvu ti tocno rutinu mislis. Ja kad kazem da nesto radimo rutisnki onda to znaci svima: recimo rutinsi radim EKG svima u hitnom prijemu, ako nesto radim 50% pacijenata onda to vise nije rutinski.

----------


## TinnaZ

ne da mi se odgovarat na tvoja ostala pitanja, a ovo istina nisi napisala ti nego neki od anonimus gostiju, koji pokušava ostaviti dojam da ne kuži ono što mu nep odgovara, pa se ispričavam:



> Tvoja frendica nije bila jedina kojoj su noge visile, a pripada u malen postotak onih koje su nakon poroda imale problema. To se moze pripisati hladnoci, oslabljenom imunosustavu, stresu (koji nije nuzno nastao jer je radjala u hladnoj radjaoni) i jos kojecemu. Fascinira me tvoja (i vasa) lakoca kojom donosite sudove na temelju polovicnih informacija i vjerujete u njih kao u Bozje slovo. Nemas pojma zasto je kod nje to nastalo. I pametnije je da sutis jer kad zines o tako necemu, vidi se da imas stav donesen na temelju svoje netrpeljivosti i nepovjerenja prema hr zdravstvenom sustavu, a poduprijet svojim neznanjem. genijalno mi je ovo da se netko svadjao danima o tome dal da donese dekicu ili ne (pitanje je sad). Sto ju nije samo donijela? Bi li ju izbacili iz bolnice?
> I zadnje, daj mi objasni svezu ovih stvari- epiziotomija, beba na bocici i mastitis? Mastitis i beba na bocici jos ajde, al kakve veze ima epiziotomija s tima?


Baš što se tiče te gume, već sam od par ljudi koji su ležali u bolnici (i muških) čula da je spominju, u mislu preznojiš se, plahta sva mokra, a ispod guma koja hladnoću samo pojačava. E pa ovom gostu je valjda bilo super, ona ili on nema pojma da se eto čudom čudnim, i od bolova (sad će mi opet pričati netko bajke kako epiziotomija ne boli), od stresa što dojenje ponekad boli, što grudi kod mastitisa bole - može preznojavati. I da imunitet može biti ne baš na visokoj razini tada, pa u kombinaciji sa dugotrajnim smrzavanjem, eto može dovesti do toga da žena baš uživa u   svojim bolničkim poslijeporođajnim danima. I poželi to još jednom. Al šta ćeš kad čovjeku treba crtati.
Inače za samu gumu mi je prihvatljvo da se stavlja kao zaštitira madraca, ali ako si netko želi staviti ispod neko toplije platno, tko je sestra da to brani. Istina, trebala ju je najuriti van. Što vrijedi i za liječnike koji si previše dozvoljavaju; i što ovdje spomenuti gosti i ne znam tko već trudbi da se treba postaviti i reći kad nešto prelazi granicu tolerancije. Ali žena je inače dobra i blaga, i na takve stvari nije spremna (ako netko može vjerovati da eto i takve pacijentice postoje).
Ali ne da mi se više ovdje stvarno postati, jer se neki prave da ne kuže kad im tako odgovara, a onda odjednom kuže sve pozadinske stvari kad im opet odgovara. Što se tiče ovdje spomenutih gostiju, ovo samo dokazuje koliko je pustiti se u ruke osoblju koje ne poznaješ katastrofalno. Kod nas to vrijedi još uglavnom samo u ginekologiji, i to većim dijelom na porodu. Jer ja se bez obzira na stručnost/nestručnost gostiju i ostalih, nakon malo upoznavanja stavova, iz razloga uvjerenja potpuno oprečnih mojima, ne bih se pustila njima na skrb.
A obzirom da u porodu nikada nemaš mogućnosti provjeriti i barem donekle upoznati osobu koja će ti asistirati na porodu, i obzirom da moje iskustvo sa provog poroda kada sam imala neograničeno povjerenje koje je grubo iskorišteno, vodi tomu da nemam više povjerenja kod ulaska u rodilište, dok ga svaka osoba na neki način ne potvrdi, opravda itd.
Za sve ostale svoje liječnike, mogu reći da imam povjerenja, ali koje se više temelji na mogućnosti da ih promijenim ako ustvrdim da to moje povjernje ili iskorištavaju ili na drugi način postupaju kako meni ne odgovara.
U porodništvu za sada toga nema, i po meni je to srž problema, a ne rigidnost HR ginekologa, prosječna starost liječnika i ostalo. Mada niti to nije beznačajno. I kako Fancy kaže, da njezini kolege koji su svi redom mlađi, su vidjeli i neke potuno neuznemirene porode; i ne bi se iščuđavali kad rodilja traži nešto nalik tome. Ali eto moja iskustva su da to ipak ne vrijedi za sve. A liječnici koji se iščuđava i koluta očima što netko traži manje kemije, manje svjetla, više topline itd., definitivno ne može zaslužiti moje povjerenje. Kada bude konkurencije, stvari će se mijenjati.
Do tada, netko se odlučuje na porod u Rijeci, netko u inozemstvu, neki čak i u Varaždin dolaze (eto stvari se mijenjaju, što me osobito veseli da vrijedi i za moj grad), a neki rađaju doma.

----------

Tinna, pa sama si odgovaras na pitanja:




> stvarno misliš da se ova fora može još uvijek prodati. U 2006 su odjednom u mom gradu žene za 50% postale više rastezljive (il su si doktori kupili bolje naočale


zar se nismo slozili da mladji narastaji lijecnika vise NE rade rutinski epi, vec cekaju da vide kad dijete nalegne na medjicu. Ili se tebi treba sve crtati u toj tvojoj, fancy je dobro rekla, mentalnoj onaniji? U cemu je tvoj problem- silno zelis dovesti u vezu upalu bubrega kod tvoje poznanice i hladnocu? Mozes, svakako, ali ne mozes sa tolikom sigurnoscu tvrditi da je to uzrok njenoj upali bubrega. Nitko nikada nije rakao da je u redu da su zenu ostavili da se smrzava- daj pastaj taj dio gdje je itko od nas rekao da je to  u redu !
I kad vec pastas moj dio, sto meni odgovaras o gumi? Ja gumu nigdje spomenula? Ili? U svojoj mentalnoj onaniji i stavu "ja sam u pravu i gotovo" ne znas ni procitati?
I daj prestani o tome- meni radjaona bila topla, dapace, ja se ne preznojavala od stresa (od hormona, to da, to je uobicajeno poslije poroda), nemala mokru plahtu, cak imala i svoju dekicu, a prestala piti antibotike osam mjeseci nakon poroda zbog upale bubrega. Mislim, prestani o tome kako su joj zbog hladne radjaone unistili postporodne dane itd. itd. Shvati da se te stvari dogadjaju- da su bubrezi pod iznimnim naporom tijekom trudnoce. Hladnoca sigurno nije pomogla, al shvati da nije JEDINA kriva, ako je kriva uopce.  


I dobra mi je fora gdje se opisuje kako je sestra isla i stavljala drip jednoj po jedno u predradjaoni. Toplo preporucujem citati s razumijevanjem- drip je svaka vrsta infuzije, ne samo ona koja u sebi sadrzi hormone za pojacavanje trudova. Koja od vas oze sa stopostotnom sigurnoscu ili recimo (valjda taj jezik razumijete- zakleti se u svoje dijete) da je to bio bas taj the "drip" za trudove, a nije bila, recimo, obicna glukoza? 
Jer, kao sto so vidjeli, sklone ste i infuziju preparea koju su zeni dali za sprjecavanje trudova i da joj maternica omeksa prije carskog prozvati dripom i dozivljavati ju kao pogresku lijecnika jer joj je, eto, dan drip.

[/quote]Inače za samu gumu mi je prihvatljvo da se stavlja kao zaštitira madraca, ali ako si netko želi staviti ispod neko toplije platno, tko je sestra da to brani. 


> Gle, dajte se naucite da bolnica ima pravilnike i da osoblje mora postupati po tim pravilnicima. Upitas li sestru smijes li s odjela na kavu, ona ce ti svakako reci da ne smijes. Odes li sam ne moze ti nista reci. Razlik aje u tome- u prvom slucaju odgovornost je na njoj, u drugoj na tebi. Ne mozes imati svoju deku, ali ju mozes donijeti. Mozes traziti sestru jos jednu bolnicku deku. Mozes svasta, ali ne mozes traziti od nje da se ponasa protivno propisima bolnice jer onda ona, ulove li ju, riskira radno mjesto. 
> I shvacam da vise neces postati ovdje. Kad vise nemas sta reci vec i dalje drvis po svojemu, a valjda dosad i sama shvacas da nemas pravo, najjednostavnije je otici.

----------

nema edita- ovo je trebalo ovako izgledati. 




> Inače za samu gumu mi je prihvatljvo da se stavlja kao zaštitira madraca, ali ako si netko želi staviti ispod neko toplije platno, tko je sestra da to brani.


Gle, dajte se naucite da bolnica ima pravilnike i da osoblje mora postupati po tim pravilnicima. Upitas li sestru smijes li s odjela na kavu, ona ce ti svakako reci da ne smijes. Odes li sam ne moze ti nista reci. Razlik aje u tome- u prvom slucaju odgovornost je na njoj, u drugoj na tebi. Ne mozes imati svoju deku, ali ju mozes donijeti. Mozes traziti sestru jos jednu bolnicku deku. Mozes svasta, ali ne mozes traziti od nje da se ponasa protivno propisima bolnice jer onda ona, ulove li ju, riskira radno mjesto. 
I shvacam da vise neces postati ovdje. Kad vise nemas sta reci vec i dalje drvis po svojemu, a valjda dosad i sama shvacas da nemas pravo, najjednostavnije je otici.

----------


## Zorana

Vidim moj post se nekako preskocio....Zasto se u bolnici gdje sam ja rodila, kao i u mnogim drugim ovdasnjim bolnicama uopce ne ceka nalijeganje djeteta na medjicu? Nego se tek nakon poroda rodilja pregleda radi eventualnih pukotina?
Znaci li to da se u hr bolnicama ocekuje unaprijed los ishod pa se u skladu s time postupa? Jer ocito nije stvar u samoj praksi nego i u citavom pristupu porodu.

----------


## MGrubi

da bi se dobio točan odgovor o rutinskom davanju dripa prema točnoj definiciji rutine trebalo bi zatražiti od bolnica statistiku i uzeti u obzir i doktore pa te % vezati isključivo uz njihova imena.

----------


## TinnaZ

Gost, daj se malo skuliraj s tom svojom onanijom i nastavi takve razgovore tamo gdje ti je to dozvoljeno (valjda na svojem radnom mjestu).

Razlika u broju mladih ginekologa u Varaždinu između 2005 i 2006 = 0. Možda bi vrijedilo za tebe, ako nisi upućena ne komentiraj. Dake, ovaj pad epiziotomija nema nikakve veze sa brojem liječnika ili drugog osoblja, kao niti ostalih uvjeta.

----------


## MGrubi

> Inače za samu gumu mi je prihvatljvo da se stavlja kao zaštitira madraca, ali ako si netko želi staviti ispod neko toplije platno, tko je sestra da to brani.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Gle, dajte se naucite da bolnica ima pravilnike i da osoblje mora postupati po tim pravilnicima.


zašto je onda u Varaždinskoj bolnici stol za rađanje prekriven s zelenom plahtom? pa za vrijeme poroda se koristi dosta plahti.
zar ne bi higijenski zahtijevi trebali biti isti za sve hrvatske bolnice

----------


## zrinka

ja bih zavrsila sa citatom, zamislite, jednog lijecnika   :Smile:  , dr stanojevic   :Heart:  




> Trudnoću i porod potrebno je više smatrati bio-socijalnim stanjem nego medicinskim problemom, što onda smanjuje medikalizaciju i primjenu postupaka čija je učinkovitost upitna i rijetko u skladu s principima „na dokazima zasnovane medicine” (6, 7, 32). Trudnicu i rodilju je potrebno promatrati više kao majku a ne pacijenticu koja je bespomoćna, pasivna, nesposobna shvaćati te koja je sklona nesuradnji (32). Taj tzv. medicinski pristup perinatalnoj skrbi ograničava njezin napredak, dok ujedinjavanje medicinskog i socijalnog pristupa omogućuje da osim strukturi skrbi, veću pozornost posvetimo i njezinome sadržaju (6, 7, 32). Jako je važno da se unaprijedi uloga žene u definiranju, planiranju, evaluaciji i odabiru perinatalne skrbi (4, 6, 7). To se može postići učinkovitijom organizacijom perinatalne skrbi, poboljšanjem sadržaju skrbi, imajući stalno na umu ženino zadovoljstvo kakvoćom pruženih usluga (4, 6, 7, 32).  Stoga je važno skratiti boravak zdrave majke i zdravog djeteta u rodilištu kako bi se smanjili troškovi, ali i nepovoljni učinci hospitalizacije na majku i dijete te njihovu odvojenost od obitelji (4, 5, 6, 7) . U nekim hrvatskim rodilištima odnose prema majci i novorođenčetu je posesivan i protektivan, kako bi se majku i dijete zaštitilo od tobožnjih mogućih negativnih utjecaja međusobnog kontaktiranja, a pogotovo kontaktiranja s ocem i/ili braćom i sestrama, što može ometati uspostavu veza unutar obitelji (4, 5, 6, 7, 32). U hrvatskim jedinicama novorođenačke intenzivne skrbi premalo je učinjeno na uvođenju i prakticiranju skrbi usmjerene prema obitelji, iako je njezin pozitivan utjecaj na zdravlje majke i djeteta neupitan (6, 7)

----------


## fancy usisivac

MGrubi, ono sto ti zoves zelene plahte su u 90% slucajeva sterilne plahte ili vece komprese. Samo ne kuzim kakve veze ima jel plahta zelena ili bijela s ovim o cemu prica TinaZ a to je utjecaj gumiranog platna na upalu bubrega. Gumirano platno je gumirano platno, iskljucivo sluzi kao zastita madraca na krevetima, ondje gdje su jos stari madraci a to je vjerojatno velika vecina nasih bolnica. Nove smo dobili prije pola godine i od tada nemamo gumirana platna na njima. Mokra plahta preko gumiranog platna se ne rjesava umetanjem dekice izmedju plahte i gumiranog *vec promjenom mokre plahte*, bijele ili zelene svejedno, i nikako drugacije. 

Zrinka: 



> ja bih zavrsila sa citatom


Sta je negdje dogovoreno zakljucavanje topika kad bi ti zavrsila.   :Wink:  
Ovo je jako lijepo od Stanojevica kojeg iznimno cijenim ali je isto tako općenito i nedefinirano da se s time nitko nece pomoci. A i on  se ogradjuje s onim " u nekim hrvatskim rodilistima"

----------


## Mukica

zakljucavam jer ste natukle vec 5 stranica i otvaram vam *Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 7. dio*  gdje mozete nastaviti

----------

